# *Blasting Off The New Year: Muslim Style!*



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


FROM THE DESK OF *CWN*!!!!!!!

1. In EGYPT an attack at the mid-night hour just after Mass, was a mass explosion.
2. As many as 9 or more Coptic Christians won't be here for 2011.
3. Just the first of many times this new year where islam, and muslims will prove how peaceful they are.
4. Sick bastards should all be run out of USA, this year!!!!!!!
5. Read all about it here:Nine killed as car bomb hits church in Egypt - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News

A car bomb exploded outside a church and killed nine people in Egypt's northern city of Alexandria as worshippers gathered to mark the New Year, the Interior Ministry said on Saturday.

It said a further 24 people were wounded in the incident, which swiftly prompted hundreds of Christians to take to the street in protest. Some Christians and Muslims pelted each other with rocks, a witness said. Cars were torched.

Christians in Muslim-majority Egypt make up about 10 percent of the nation's 79 million people. Tensions can flare into violence, often over issues such as the building of churches or relationships between members of the two communities. "



6. I won't listen that its just a few select muslims doing this, you stupid bastard muzzie butt sniffing apologists!
7. I'm done!




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Lets start out by saying, of all the world's religions with which I am familiar, it is the most ridiculous and it seems to enable all kinds of bad behavior and justify all kinds of stupid and evil.


none the less, we don't need to be bigoted and stupid about it.  Lord knows, Islam has enough on its record don't need to thicken the paints.

It is a religion that does not justify itself through hell.  Indeed, they talk extensively of paradise, which is less lame than the christian version (Which would bore the snot of any rational being at either end of the deal) and of hell, not at all.

They work for fundamental clarity.   The relation is between the gd and the believer.    It is not magic.   Much of what is good is pretty much general to all religions, but it does have a lot of unique awfulnesses.

But it is a species of insanity common through much of the world, and  if they are prepared (which I admit many are not) to be civil about our insanity, we can be civil about theirs.  If they are not willing to meet us halfway, we can be as bad as them.    Let us not be a whole lot worse.


----------



## R.C. Christian

You forget the "Are you a brainwashed sheep who lives in fear and trades freedom for security" poll option with your xenophobic bandwith waste.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Baruch Menachem said:


> Lets start out by saying, of all the world's religions with which I am familiar, it is the most ridiculous and it seems to enable all kinds of bad behavior and justify all kinds of stupid and evil.
> 
> 
> none the less, we don't need to be bigoted and stupid about it.  Lord knows, Islam has enough on its record don't need to thicken the paints.
> 
> It is a religion that does not justify itself through hell.  Indeed, they talk extensively of paradise, which is less lame than the christian version (Which would bore the snot of any rational being at either end of the deal) and of hell, not at all.
> 
> They work for fundamental clarity.   The relation is between the gd and the believer.    It is not magic.   Much of what is good is pretty much general to all religions, but it does have a lot of unique awfulnesses.
> 
> But it is a species of insanity common through much of the world, and  if they are prepared (which I admit many are not) to be civil about our insanity, we can be civil about theirs.  If they are not willing to meet us halfway, we can be as bad as them.    Let us not be a whole lot worse.



Now see, this is rational.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Baruch Menachem:



> It is a religion that does not justify itself through hell. * Indeed, they talk extensively of paradise, which is less lame than the christian version (Which would bore the snot of any rational being at either end of the deal)* and of hell, not at all.


You're cool from what I gather, and I usually agree with what you say, but that's BS.

*IT'S HEAVEN, HOW COULD IT POSSIBLY SUCK?*  Answer: can't cuz it's HEAVEN.

The rest of your post is pretty spot on.


----------



## hipeter924

They must have had their slaves working overtime, just as they did over that tower of theirs. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEWUKy1k9WY[/ame]


----------



## Poli_Sigh

Personally - all organized religions are ridiculous - they just reach different levels of hilarity. Talk about some absurd ideas, take the Catholic church.  Until I learned about the world's other religions, it was the record-setter and -holder of the most unbelievable manipulative crap around.  The Muslim religion definitely covers that and more.  It quit simply is outrageous.  

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is precisely why those wise old guys who set it all up made damn sure this great nation could never become a theocracy.  We are a nation under God not religion - and the difference scans light years.


----------



## R.C. Christian

If you think about it, the amount of money we give Egypt every year for the most part prevents this kind of thing from usually happening.


----------



## California Girl

God has a special place in hell for those who murder the innocent in His name.


----------



## gautama

Poli_Sigh said:


> Personally - all organized religions are ridiculous - they just reach different levels of hilarity. Talk about some absurd ideas, take the Catholic church.  Until I learned about the world's other religions, it was the record-setter and -holder of the most unbelievable manipulative crap around.  The Muslim religion definitely covers that and more.  It quit simply is outrageous.
> 
> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is precisely why those wise old guys who set it all up made damn sure this great nation could never become a theocracy.  We are a nation under God not religion - and the difference scans light years.



I don't believe in any one of the Organized  Religions of the World. 

This Anthropomorphic god 95% of you worship is just pure fucking ridiculous. Belief in fantasy and myths is what it is.

I believe in Einstein's or Spinoza's God. Where God, if It exists, is the Sum Total of the Laws of the Universe.

Praying to god of the Organized Religions of the World has the same statistical results as praying to the nearest rock in your garden.....*AND YOU FUCKING KNOW IT !!!*

Yet, does that wake you up from your ridiculous beliefs in FANTASY ?????

I don't know if my God exists or not, but if It does, prayers to my God is like praying to a lightening so it won't strike you. 

When we die, we will become fertilizer.... just like the lowly cockroach snuffling (my cute neologism) around hither and yon.

DEAL WITH THAT.

Nothing more ridiculous than the other Organized Religions of the World is ISLAM !!!!!

Here *ONE and 1/2 BILLIONS* of Religious Idiots believe in a Political Force masquerading as a Religion because Mohammed throws in Allah, some religious horseshit, and sweetens up the concoction with boinking 72 virgins, and getting wasted on drugs for Eternity.

And, who is this fucking PROPHET MOHAMMED ???

Mohammed is the HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED *MASS MURDERER (described as such in ISLAM'S own 2nd Sacred book after the Koran....the HADITH), THIEF, and PEDOPHILIC RAPIST !!!!!*

And, *ONE and 1/2 BILLIONS* of Religious Idiots are worshiping this MONUMENTAL FRAUD !!!!

*HOW FUCKING RIDICULOUS CAN ONE GET ?!?!?*


----------



## Poli_Sigh

gautama said:


> Poli_Sigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally - all organized religions are ridiculous - they just reach different levels of hilarity. Talk about some absurd ideas, take the Catholic church.  Until I learned about the world's other religions, it was the record-setter and -holder of the most unbelievable manipulative crap around.  The Muslim religion definitely covers that and more.  It quit simply is outrageous.
> 
> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is precisely why those wise old guys who set it all up made damn sure this great nation could never become a theocracy.  We are a nation under God not religion - and the difference scans light years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in any one of the Organized  Religions of the World.
> 
> This Anthropomorphic god 95% of you worship is just pure fucking ridiculous. Belief in fantasy and myths is what it is.
> 
> I believe in Einstein's or Spinoza's God. Where God, if It exists, is the Sum Total of the Laws of the Universe.
> 
> Praying to god of the Organized Religions of the World has the same statistical results as praying to the nearest rock in your garden.....*AND YOU FUCKING KNOW IT !!!*
> 
> Yet, does that wake you up from your ridiculous beliefs in FANTASY ?????
> 
> I don't know if my God exists or not, but if It does, prayers to my God is like praying to a lightening so it won't strike you.
> 
> When we die, we will become fertilizer.... just like the lowly cockroach snuffling (my cute neologism) around hither and yon.
> 
> DEAL WITH THAT.
> 
> Nothing more ridiculous than the other Organized Religions of the World is ISLAM !!!!!
> 
> Here *BILLIONS* of Religious Idiots believe in a Political Force masquerading as a Religion because Mohammed throws in Allah, some religious horseshit, and sweetens up the concoction with boinking 72 virgins, and getting wasted on drugs for Eternity.
> 
> And, who is this fucking PROPHET MOHAMMED ???
> 
> Mohammed is the HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED *MASS MURDERER (described as such in ISLAM'S own 2nd Sacred book after the Koran....the HADITH), THIEF, and PEDOPHILIC RAPIST !!!!!*
> 
> And, *BILLIONS* of Religious Idiots are worshiping this MONUMENTAL FRAUD !!!!
> 
> *HOW FUCKING RIDICULOUS CAN ONE GET ?!?!?*
Click to expand...


Or you preaching to the choir or just preaching?

Hinduism is the oldest religion. next Judaism, followed by Buddhism, Christianity, Islam.

Considering Islam is younger than Christianity, they may not have caught up with them yet in the mass murder department.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Baruch Menachem said:


> Lets start out by saying, of all the world's religions with which I am familiar, it is the most ridiculous and it seems to enable all kinds of bad behavior and justify all kinds of stupid and evil.
> 
> 
> none the less, we don't need to be bigoted and stupid about it.  Lord knows, Islam has enough on its record don't need to thicken the paints.
> 
> It is a religion that does not justify itself through hell.  Indeed, they talk extensively of paradise, which is less lame than the christian version (Which would bore the snot of any rational being at either end of the deal) and of hell, not at all.
> 
> They work for fundamental clarity.   The relation is between the gd and the believer.    It is not magic.   Much of what is good is pretty much general to all religions, but it does have a lot of unique awfulnesses.
> 
> But it is a species of insanity common through much of the world, and  if they are prepared (which I admit many are not) to be civil about our insanity, we can be civil about theirs.  If they are not willing to meet us halfway, we can be as bad as them.    Let us not be a whole lot worse.





1. Butt Sniffer Number *1* for Islam On This Site!!!!!!




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





R.C. Christian said:


> You forget the "Are you a brainwashed sheep who lives in fear and trades freedom for security" poll option with your xenophobic bandwith waste.





1. Crazy person who hates God, will regret that one day when his day comes.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






R.C. Christian said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets start out by saying, of all the world's religions with which I am familiar, it is the most ridiculous and it seems to enable all kinds of bad behavior and justify all kinds of stupid and evil.
> 
> 
> none the less, we don't need to be bigoted and stupid about it.  Lord knows, Islam has enough on its record don't need to thicken the paints.
> 
> It is a religion that does not justify itself through hell.  Indeed, they talk extensively of paradise, which is less lame than the christian version (Which would bore the snot of any rational being at either end of the deal) and of hell, not at all.
> 
> They work for fundamental clarity.   The relation is between the gd and the believer.    It is not magic.   Much of what is good is pretty much general to all religions, but it does have a lot of unique awfulnesses.
> 
> But it is a species of insanity common through much of the world, and  if they are prepared (which I admit many are not) to be civil about our insanity, we can be civil about theirs.  If they are not willing to meet us halfway, we can be as bad as them.    Let us not be a whole lot worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see, this is rational.
Click to expand...





1. And ah muzzie butt suck up too.
2. Satan has that way of controling those outside, no surprise there, er, good luck with that RCC, you will need it, but remember, you made your choice, either you are for God, or you get Satan.
3. There is no other choice, so you get Satan by default.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Baruch Menachem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a religion that does not justify itself through hell. * Indeed, they talk extensively of paradise, which is less lame than the christian version (Which would bore the snot of any rational being at either end of the deal)* and of hell, not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> You're cool from what I gather, and I usually agree with what you say, but that's BS.
> 
> *IT'S HEAVEN, HOW COULD IT POSSIBLY SUCK?*  Answer: can't cuz it's HEAVEN.
> 
> The rest of your post is pretty spot on.
Click to expand...





1. Eh, why suck up to a muzzie butt sniffer?
2. Funny stuff here, I just see one butt sniffer following another.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Big Black Dog

In my opinion, the only thing worse than a bunch of muslims is a bunch of Democrats.  Both groups are trying hard to destroy America.


----------



## Sunni Man

What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






hipeter924 said:


> They must have had their slaves working overtime, just as they did over that tower of theirs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEWUKy1k9WY





1. Now this is a post that should have its own thread, its not on topic, but it does say a lot about what muzzie bastards have been doing from thier establishment, taking people hostage, forcing them into slave labor, rape, stealing everything they have, murder, death in general, women hatred, bondage of all things, over all crap cult.
2. Anyone who is a muslim is a ***LOSER***, and ***INSANE***.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Poli_Sigh said:


> Personally - all organized religions are ridiculous - they just reach different levels of hilarity. Talk about some absurd ideas, take the Catholic church.  Until I learned about the world's other religions, it was the record-setter and -holder of the most unbelievable manipulative crap around.  The Muslim religion definitely covers that and more.  It quit simply is outrageous.
> 
> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is precisely why those wise old guys who set it all up made damn sure this great nation could never become a theocracy.  We are a nation under God not religion - and the difference scans light years.





1. Sorry ol chap, but you are following Islam and Satan, by default, atleat you've been warned, think it over, you don't have to be a ***LOSER***, its your choice.
2. You do have my condolences.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






gautama said:


> Poli_Sigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally - all organized religions are ridiculous - they just reach different levels of hilarity. Talk about some absurd ideas, take the Catholic church.  Until I learned about the world's other religions, it was the record-setter and -holder of the most unbelievable manipulative crap around.  The Muslim religion definitely covers that and more.  It quit simply is outrageous.
> 
> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is precisely why those wise old guys who set it all up made damn sure this great nation could never become a theocracy.  We are a nation under God not religion - and the difference scans light years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in any one of the Organized  Religions of the World.
> 
> This Anthropomorphic god 95% of you worship is just pure fucking ridiculous. Belief in fantasy and myths is what it is.
> 
> I believe in Einstein's or Spinoza's God. Where God, if It exists, is the Sum Total of the Laws of the Universe.
> 
> Praying to god of the Organized Religions of the World has the same statistical results as praying to the nearest rock in your garden.....*AND YOU FUCKING KNOW IT !!!*
> 
> Yet, does that wake you up from your ridiculous beliefs in FANTASY ?????
> 
> I don't know if my God exists or not, but if It does, prayers to my God is like praying to a lightening so it won't strike you.
> 
> When we die, we will become fertilizer.... just like the lowly cockroach snuffling (my cute neologism) around hither and yon.
> 
> DEAL WITH THAT.
> 
> Nothing more ridiculous than the other Organized Religions of the World is ISLAM !!!!!
> 
> Here *BILLIONS* of Religious Idiots believe in a Political Force masquerading as a Religion because Mohammed throws in Allah, some religious horseshit, and sweetens up the concoction with boinking 72 virgins, and getting wasted on drugs for Eternity.
> 
> And, who is this fucking PROPHET MOHAMMED ???
> 
> Mohammed is the HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED *MASS MURDERER (described as such in ISLAM'S own 2nd Sacred book after the Koran....the HADITH), THIEF, and PEDOPHILIC RAPIST !!!!!*
> 
> And, *BILLIONS* of Religious Idiots are worshiping this MONUMENTAL FRAUD !!!!
> 
> *HOW FUCKING RIDICULOUS CAN ONE GET ?!?!?*
Click to expand...





1. This poster does realize Islam is following Satan, but doesn't realize he is too, by default.
2. Thats sad, its his choice, but he has atleast been warned.
3. You have my condolences.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






R.C. Christian said:


> If you think about it, the amount of money we give Egypt every year for the most part prevents this kind of thing from usually happening.





1. Our butt buddy muslim butt sniffing government who sends money to Egypt to make them behave are the reason we as a Nation are getting over run with Islam, and are resposible for all the troubles we will see in the end times, God will see to it.
2. This could be changed, but I doubt there is a politician who has the gonads to even talk about it.
3. If I were President, it would be the very first thing I would take care of, this is the truth.
4. Next thing is ban Islam, and semd all muzzies out, period.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Poli_Sigh said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poli_Sigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally - all organized religions are ridiculous - they just reach different levels of hilarity. Talk about some absurd ideas, take the Catholic church.  Until I learned about the world's other religions, it was the record-setter and -holder of the most unbelievable manipulative crap around.  The Muslim religion definitely covers that and more.  It quit simply is outrageous.
> 
> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is precisely why those wise old guys who set it all up made damn sure this great nation could never become a theocracy.  We are a nation under God not religion - and the difference scans light years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in any one of the Organized  Religions of the World.
> 
> This Anthropomorphic god 95% of you worship is just pure fucking ridiculous. Belief in fantasy and myths is what it is.
> 
> I believe in Einstein's or Spinoza's God. Where God, if It exists, is the Sum Total of the Laws of the Universe.
> 
> Praying to god of the Organized Religions of the World has the same statistical results as praying to the nearest rock in your garden.....*AND YOU FUCKING KNOW IT !!!*
> 
> Yet, does that wake you up from your ridiculous beliefs in FANTASY ?????
> 
> I don't know if my God exists or not, but if It does, prayers to my God is like praying to a lightening so it won't strike you.
> 
> When we die, we will become fertilizer.... just like the lowly cockroach snuffling (my cute neologism) around hither and yon.
> 
> DEAL WITH THAT.
> 
> Nothing more ridiculous than the other Organized Religions of the World is ISLAM !!!!!
> 
> Here *BILLIONS* of Religious Idiots believe in a Political Force masquerading as a Religion because Mohammed throws in Allah, some religious horseshit, and sweetens up the concoction with boinking 72 virgins, and getting wasted on drugs for Eternity.
> 
> And, who is this fucking PROPHET MOHAMMED ???
> 
> Mohammed is the HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED *MASS MURDERER (described as such in ISLAM'S own 2nd Sacred book after the Koran....the HADITH), THIEF, and PEDOPHILIC RAPIST !!!!!*
> 
> And, *BILLIONS* of Religious Idiots are worshiping this MONUMENTAL FRAUD !!!!
> 
> *HOW FUCKING RIDICULOUS CAN ONE GET ?!?!?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or you preaching to the choir or just preaching?
> 
> Hinduism is the oldest religion. next Judaism, followed by Buddhism, Christianity, Islam.
> 
> Considering Islam is younger than Christianity, they may not have caught up with them yet in the mass murder department.
Click to expand...




1. Some people don't have a clue, they follow Satan by default.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Big Black Dog said:


> In my opinion, the only thing worse than a bunch of muslims is a bunch of Democrats.  Both groups are trying hard to destroy America.





1. This poster is a *PURE GENIUS*.
2. And the democrats are the main ones butt sniffing up Islams butt crack, starting with Jimma Carter.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?






1. This is one of the *butt cracks* America is sniffing up.
2. It has everything to do with whats going on in America.
3. When the populace leans towards Islam, this is what always, and I say *ALWAYS* happens.
4. The muzzie bastards baby machine slave punching bag wives are working on that one muzzie.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Jos

> President Hosni Mubarak urged Egyptians to unite against "terrorism".
> 
> In a televised statement he blamed "foreign hands" for the bombing. "Wicked terrorists targeted the nation, Copts and Muslims," he said.


BBC News - Egypt bomb kills 21 at Alexandria Coptic church
I wonder which "Foreign Hands" benefits  from causing Hate between Christians and Muslims?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Jos said:


> President Hosni Mubarak urged Egyptians to unite against "terrorism".
> 
> In a televised statement he blamed "foreign hands" for the bombing. "Wicked terrorists targeted the nation, Copts and Muslims," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Egypt bomb kills 21 at Alexandria Coptic church
> I wonder which "Foreign Hands" benefits  from causing Hate between Christians and Muslims?
Click to expand...





1. Nope *LOCAL HANDS* did this.
2. And Mubarak is trying like hell, to project this on others, its how he keeps American *BUTT SNIFFERS* writing the checks.
3. Its just too bad America is run by *TOTAL FOOLS*.
4. I chanllenge anyone to defend American money going to Egypt.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Rozman

Sunni Man said:


> What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?




Peaceful Muslims.....I'm starting to wonder if those two words can be used in the same sentence much longer.They do seem to be a sensitive bunch...If they are wronged in any way it seems the first thing they do is rush to their garage or basement to start working on ways to blow up as many women and children as possible.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Rozman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful Muslims.....I'm starting to wonder if those two words can be used in the same sentence much longer.They do seem to be a sensitive bunch...If they are wronged in any way it seems the first thing they do is rush to their garage or basement to start working on ways to blow up as many women and children as possible.
Click to expand...




1. Okay already you can stop wondering now.
2. Least a building falls upon you.
3. Then will you stop?
4. Islam will keep murdering Christians and Jews, and anyone else who gets in thier way to taking over the planet.
5. Don't think differently, it could cost you.
6. Don't trust any muzzie, suspect them all.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?



The doctrines of which religions are in direct conflict with your country? Just one. Islam. Don't misunderstand me, I have no issue with Islam. Nor do I have a problem with Muslims. I have a problem with any one who thinks their religion takes precedence over the freedom of others. Your religion does that. Practice your religion - but do not expect anyone to make special arrangements for your faith or any other. This country - our country - is free. That means that everyone - including Jews - are welcome to practice their religion in peace here. You're the one who suggests that we should run them all out and throw them onto some island somewhere.... so please don't pretend you are like the rest of us. You are not.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doctrines of which religions are in direct conflict with your country? Just one. Islam. Don't misunderstand me, I have no issue with Islam. Nor do I have a problem with Muslims. I have a problem with any one who thinks their religion takes precedence over the freedom of others. Your religion does that. Practice your religion - but do not expect anyone to make special arrangements for your faith or any other. This country - our country - is free. That means that everyone - including Jews - are welcome to practice their religion in peace here. You're the one who suggests that we should run them all out and throw them onto some island somewhere.... so please don't pretend you are like the rest of us. You are not.
Click to expand...





1. You had better learn to have a problem with Islam and Muzzies.
2. Otherwise you will be displaced, still clinging to the pc beliefs eh?
3. The rest if your statement is brilliant!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

Sunni Man said:


> What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?



FACT ONE: A bomb exploded by Muslims (who follow Mohammed) KILLED 8 (?) people, maiming others. 

FACT TWO:The Muslims living in America are NOT necessarily ALL peaceful. As a matter of fact, statistically (approx 66% according to the info on O'Reilly with a Muslim  CAIR stooge not refuting) were either for the Terrorists, or did not want to answer. 

Putting FACT ONE and TWO together, one SHOULD be concerned about the purported "peacefulness" of Muslims EVERYWHERE, and in America....... since there are HUNDREDS of Terrorist FRONTS in America representing the Muslim Brotherhood. 

CAIR is considered by Obamandinejad's Adm as being the VOICE of the "MODERATE" Muslims. This is a fucking joke !!! CAIR is a known Hamas  cat's paw of the Terrorists. You'll find CAIR is ALWAYS defending the Muslim Terrorists in America from the Blind Sheik to those in Guantanomo, and every other MUSLIM Terrorist arsehole....like the Fort Hood Terrorist/Major who murdered 13 of our finest. It is a documented fact, never refuted that CAIR is the unindicted conspirator in some Terrorist case (s).

Yet Janet Incompetano is hiring these arseholes with KNOWN TERRORIST CONNECTION RECORDS to the highest levels in Home Security. The Muslim Brotherhood, a KNOWN TERRORIST or TERRORIST CONNECTED is teaching our TSA !!!

Are you going to act like a naive idiot who doesn't see the"exploding bomb in Egypt" by the fucking Muslims killing 8..... and its  obvious connection to the "purported" peaceful Muslims in America like the Fort Hood Terrorist/Major murdering 13 of our finest......*Are you telling me that in taking these two scenarios ALONE you can't see the fucking connection ????*


How about this connection Sunni Man: Both the fucking Muslims in Egypt and the fucking Muslims like the Fort Hood Terrorist/Major (and his supporters) follow the BULLSHIT of Prophet Mohammed.

And who is this Prophet Mohammed ????

Answer: Mohammed is the HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED *MASS MURDERER, THIEF, and PEDOPHILIC RAPIST !!!* 

Mohammed is described as a *MASS MURDERER* in the SECOND most important Sacred Book of Islam (after the KORAN)......the *HADITH*'

In the *HADITH*, Mohammed took a vanquished Jewish tribe, and PERSONALLY beheaded approx 600+ . In another *HADITH* scenario, Mohammed PERSONALLY tortured a Jewish Rabbi, putting out his eyes, burning him.....then beheading him.

Say it ain't so, Sunni Man ?!?!?

When one has a Psycho as one's religious leader like Mohammed, the consequences are there for everyones' scrutiny *and CONTEMPT*


----------



## Sunni Man

gautama said:


> In another scenario, Mohammed PERSONALLY tortured a Jewish Rabbi, putting out his eyes, burning him.....then beheading him.


Newer heard of this before.

Please provide evidence or a Link?

Thanks


----------



## syrenn

California Girl said:


> God has a special place in hell for those who murder the innocent in His name.




Is that where the virgins are? 






















sorry i just couldn't help it!


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,







gautama said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT ONE: A bomb exploded by Muslims (who follow Mohammed) KILLED 8 (?) people, maiming others.
> 
> FACT TWO:The Muslims living in America are NOT necessarily ALL peaceful. As a matter of fact, statistically (approx 66% according to the info on O'Reilly with a Muslim  CAIR stooge not refuting) were either for the Terrorists, or did not want to answer.
> 
> Putting FACT ONE and TWO together, one SHOULD be concerned about the purported "peacefulness" of Muslims EVERYWHERE, and in America....... since there are HUNDREDS of Terrorist FRONTS in America representing the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> CAIR is considered by Obamandinejad's Adm as being the VOICE of the "MODERATE" Muslims. This is a fucking joke !!! CAIR is a known Hamas  cat's paw of the Terrorists. You'll find CAIR is ALWAYS defending the Muslim Terrorists in America from the Blind Sheik to those in Guantanomo, and every other MUSLIM Terrorist arsehole.. CAIR is the unindicted conspirator in some Terrorist case (s).
> 
> Yet Janet Incompetano is hiring these arseholes with KNOWN TERRORIST CONNECTION RECORDS to the highest level in Home Security. The Muslim Brotherhood, a KNOWN TERRORIST or TERRORIST CONNECTED is teaching our TSA !!!
> 
> Are you going to act like a naive idiot who doesn't see the"exploding bomb in Egypt" by the fucking Muslims killing 8..... and its  obvious connection to the "purported" peaceful Muslims in America like the Fort Hood Terrorist/Major murdering 13 of our finest......*Are you telling me that in taking these two scenarios ALONE you can't see the fucking connection ????*
> 
> 
> How about this connection Sunni Man: Both the fucking Muslims in Egypt and the fucking Muslims like the Fort Hood  Terrorist Major (and his supporters) follow the BULLSHIT of Prophet Mohammed.
> 
> And who is this Prophet Mohammed ????
> 
> Answer: Mohammed is the HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED *MASS MURDERER, THIEF, and PEDOPHILIC RAPIST !!!*
> 
> Mohammed is described as a *MASS MURDERER* in the SECOND most important Sacred Book of Islam (after the KORAN)......the *HADITH*'
> 
> In the *HADITH*, Mohammed took a vanquished Jewish tribe, and PERSONALLY beheaded approx 600+ . In another scenario, Mohammed PERSONALLY tortured a Jewish Rabbi, putting out his eyes, burning him.....then beheading him.
> 
> Say it ain't so, Sunni Man ?!?!?
> 
> When one has a Psycho as one's religious leader, the consequences are there for everyone's scrutiny.
Click to expand...




1. Wow that was a *Solid*!
2. Winner of this thread!!!!!!
3. Spot on, no holds barred!!!!
4. Every letter was brilliant!!!!
5. I give it *FOUR HANDS CLAPPING* Award!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> In another scenario, Mohammed PERSONALLY tortured a Jewish Rabbi, putting out his eyes, burning him.....then beheading him.
> 
> 
> 
> Newer heard of this before.
> 
> Please provide evidence or a Link?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...




1. So you can say its not a trusted site?
2. Just stfu muzzie bastard!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






syrenn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> God has a special place in hell for those who murder the innocent in His name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that where the virgins are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i just couldn't help it!
Click to expand...





1. Yes right next to the six year old virgins.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## syrenn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> God has a special place in hell for those who murder the innocent in His name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that where the virgins are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i just couldn't help it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes right next to the six year old virgins.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


something to remember, it never says what "kind" of virgin. Could be 100 year old males or goats for that matter.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doctrines of which religions are in direct conflict with your country? Just one. Islam. Don't misunderstand me, I have no issue with Islam. Nor do I have a problem with Muslims. I have a problem with any one who thinks their religion takes precedence over the freedom of others. Your religion does that. Practice your religion - but do not expect anyone to make special arrangements for your faith or any other. This country - our country - is free. That means that everyone - including Jews - are welcome to practice their religion in peace here. You're the one who suggests that we should run them all out and throw them onto some island somewhere.... so please don't pretend you are like the rest of us. You are not.
Click to expand...


Im pretty certain we in the west will make special arrangements to accommodate Islam , after all terrorism works.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Mr.Fitnah said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doctrines of which religions are in direct conflict with your country? Just one. Islam. Don't misunderstand me, I have no issue with Islam. Nor do I have a problem with Muslims. I have a problem with any one who thinks their religion takes precedence over the freedom of others. Your religion does that. Practice your religion - but do not expect anyone to make special arrangements for your faith or any other. This country - our country - is free. That means that everyone - including Jews - are welcome to practice their religion in peace here. You're the one who suggests that we should run them all out and throw them onto some island somewhere.... so please don't pretend you are like the rest of us. You are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im pretty certain we in the west will make special arrangements to accommodate Islam , after all terrorism works.
Click to expand...





1, Yeah, you can thank Jimma Carta for that, he went right over there and paid *ALL* the middle east money to not attack Israel.
2. Then just to make it fair gave Israel money too.
3. Then hid in the White House during Iran hostage taking, chewing his finger nails.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Hot Wire

I have nothing less than a burning hatred for islam.islam is a bloodlusting deathcult from hell!muslims are backward murdering savage b easts , hell bent on taking over the world by force.
Freedom is islam's enemy.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Big Black Dog said:


> In my opinion, the only thing worse than a bunch of muslims is a bunch of Democrats.  Both groups are trying hard to destroy America.



Social democrats are a whole lot smarter and a great deal more effective.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Hot Wire said:


> I have nothing less than a burning hatred for islam.islam is a bloodlusting deathcult from hell!muslims are backward murdering savage b easts , hell bent on taking over the world by force.
> Freedom is islam's enemy.





1. Another *FOUR CLAP AWARD*!!!,.....




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Baruch Menachem

syrenn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> God has a special place in hell for those who murder the innocent in His name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that where the virgins are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i just couldn't help it!
Click to expand...


And they all look like Molly Yard or Helen Thomas.  They all have PMS 24/7/365.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Baruch Menachem said:


> Social democrats are a whole lot smarter and a great deal more effective.






1. Just stop posting in my threads *XXXXXX*.
2. You ding my rep everytime I post a poll.
3. You're either a *XXXXXX*  thats a dick, or a dick who's a *XXXXXX*, either way you're still screwed,...*XXXXXX*!
4. I don't think much of the rep system, but this *XXXXXX*, is trying to train me not to post threads the way I want too, even though this *XXXXXX* may agree with me on my threads.
5. Just thought you great folks here, might want to know why I just went off on this *XXXXXX* !
6. I don't roll that way *XXXXXX* !



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Baruch Menachem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> God has a special place in hell for those who murder the innocent in His name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that where the virgins are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i just couldn't help it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they all look like Molly Yard or Helen Thomas.  They all have PMS 24/7/365.
Click to expand...





1. Just *STFU* *XXXXXX*!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Jos

chesswarsnow said:


> sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baruch menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> social democrats are a whole lot smarter and a great deal more effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Just stop posting in my threads *xxxxxx* .
> 2. You ding my rep everytime i post a poll.
> 3. You're either a *xxxxxx* thats a dick, or a dick who's a *xxxxxx*, either way you're still screwed,...*xxxxxx*
> 4. I don't think much of the rep system, but this *xxxxxx*, is trying to train me not to post threads the way i want too, even though this *xxxxxx* may agree with me on my threads.
> 5. Just thought you great folks here, might want to know why i just went off on this *xxxxxx*!
> 6. I don't roll that way *xxxxxx*!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> sirjamesoftexas
Click to expand...


*xxxxxx*


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Too Cheesewars:

Please read this, and be aware that the mods read all threads.  

I have no great affection for Islam or its practitioners.   But just to be opposite you comprehensive stupid, I may have to rethink a few things.


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 3. You're either a *XXXXXX* thats a dick, or a dick who's a *XXXXXX*, either way you're still screwed,...


Sounds like you have gender identification issues.  

A mental health professional should be able to help with your condition.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a religion that does not justify itself through hell. * Indeed, they talk extensively of paradise, which is less lame than the christian version (Which would bore the snot of any rational being at either end of the deal)* and of hell, not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> You're cool from what I gather, and I usually agree with what you say, but that's BS.
> 
> *IT'S HEAVEN, HOW COULD IT POSSIBLY SUCK?*  Answer: can't cuz it's HEAVEN.
> 
> The rest of your post is pretty spot on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Eh, why suck up to a muzzie butt sniffer?
> 2. Funny stuff here, I just see one butt sniffer following another.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


....Dude wtf?  I aint talkin bout them crazy freak shows.  Ima devout Christian.  I was talkin bout OURS.


----------



## Jos

gautama said:


> FACT ONE: A bomb exploded by Muslims (who follow Mohammed) KILLED 8 (?) people, maiming others.
> 
> FACT TWO:The Muslims living in America are NOT necessarily ALL peaceful. As a matter of fact, statistically (approx 66% according to the info on O'Reilly with a Muslim  CAIR stooge not refuting) were either for the Terrorists, or did not want to answer.
> 
> Putting FACT ONE and TWO together, one SHOULD be concerned about the purported "peacefulness" of Muslims EVERYWHERE, and in America....... since there are HUNDREDS of Terrorist FRONTS in America representing the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> .


FACT ONE: We still don't know who exploded the bomb (which killed At least 21 people)


> Mr Mubarak said it bore the hallmark of "foreign hands" seeking to destabilise Egypt.(snip) Another witness told the private On-TV channel that he had seen two men park a car outside the church and get out just before the blast.(snip) A nearby mosque was also damaged by the explosion and the casualties included eight injured Muslims,


 BBC News - Egypt&#039;s president calls for unity after church bombing

FACT TWO: Americans  in general are NOT necessarily ALL peaceful


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Forty shrinks with forty gotees could work for half a year,

And even then they couldn't begin to make it clear


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Baruch Menachem said:


> Too Cheesewars:
> 
> Please read this, and be aware that the mods read all threads.
> 
> I have no great affection for Islam or its practitioners.   But just to be opposite you comprehensive stupid, I may have to rethink a few things.





1. Er one of the *mod squad* told me not to bring them this problem.
2. And just air my laundry in open court.
3. So there you go *XXXXXX* .
4. So just *STFU* *XXXXXX* !!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. You're either a *XXXXXX* thats a dick, or a dick who's a *XXXXXX*, either way you're still screwed,...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have gender identification issues.
> 
> A mental health professional should be able to help with your condition.
Click to expand...




1. So I'm the crazy one huh muzzie?
2. So tell me, why you follow a muzzie bastard who would screw the hell out of *XXXXXX*, if you even had one?
3. So you're a perve to eh muzzie???


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Hot Wire

Sunni Man said:


> What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?




None of you muzzie savages can be trusted.islam is a murdering deathcult as the evil quran orders.islam should be banned here and all you muzzie exported!


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. It was *my bad* bringing up the muzzies family member/members, and no one told me too, but I am indeed sorry I broke the rules, and I will try to remember not to do that to anyone here again.
2. But, it was an execllent question, but it broke the rules, that is all. *bad cwn*!!!


Regards,
SirjamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

SOrry bout that,






Hot Wire said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a bomb exploding in Egypt have to do with peaceful muslims living here in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of you muzzie savages can be trusted.islam is a murdering deathcult as the evil quran orders.islam should be banned here and all you muzzie exported!
Click to expand...




1. If we two Christians agree it shall be done!
2. Won't happen soon enough for this Texan though!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 2. Won't happen soon enough for this Texan though!


I disagree; and I am a Texan and a Muslim.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Won't happen soon enough for this Texan though!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree; and I am a Texan and a Muslim.
Click to expand...




1. Goat ahead, I mean go ahead, disagree.
2. But its too late, we two Christians already agreed you have to go.
3. God help us to open the proper doors to get this done, not only for Texans, but for *ALL AMERICANS* everywhere.


Regards,
SirJamesoTexas


----------



## Jos

Mossad's motto:

"kee betachbulot ta'ase lecha milchama"

Translation: "With clandestine terrorism we will conduct war"


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Jos said:


> Mossad's motto:
> 
> "kee betachbulot ta'ase lecha milchama"
> 
> Translation: "With clandestine terrorism we will conduct war"





1. Yeah, Islams playing *good muslims bad muslim*, but both wink the eye to the other.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. This just in, the death count is up, to 21 now.
2. Islam has started the year off right!
3. To the tenants of Islam.
4. All you Muslims should be so very very proud!!!!
5. Mainly Sunni man, he helped them, and is in bed with Islamic Deaths, where ever they occur.
6. Way to go Sunni man, you kicked off the year with a bang!!!
7. New updated death count can been seen here, at The Christian Science Monitor:
Egypt church bombing: Why some point to Al Qaeda-linked group - CSMonitor.com


"The powerful explosion took place outside a Coptic Christian church in Alexandria during a New Year's Eve mass early Saturday, killing at least 21 people and wounding more than 80."


8. I know Sunni mans heart is soaring into the clouds today, he's having a Happy New Year!!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Jos

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This just in, the death count is up, to 21 now.
> 2. Islam has started the year off right!
> 3. To the tenants of Islam.
> 4. All you Muslims should be so very very proud!!!!
> 5. Mainly Sunni man, he helped them, and is in bed with Islamic Deaths, where ever they occur.
> 6. Way to go Sunni man, you kicked off the year with a bang!!!
> 7. New updated death count can been seen here, at The Christian Science Monitor:
> Egypt church bombing: Why some point to Al Qaeda-linked group - CSMonitor.com
> 
> 
> "The powerful explosion took place outside a Coptic Christian church in Alexandria during a New Year's Eve mass early Saturday, killing at least 21 people and wounding more than 80."
> 
> 
> 8. I know Sunni mans heart is soaring into the clouds today, he's having a Happy New Year!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



How would you feel if it turns out that this was another Israeli op Ala 911?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Jos said:


> How would you feel if it turns out that this was another Israeli op Ala 911?





1. I won't fake outrage, but I would need proof of both.
2. My first reading of this, is,....*batshit crazy*.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

Sunni Man said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> In another scenario, Mohammed PERSONALLY tortured a Jewish Rabbi, putting out his eyes, burning him.....then beheading him.
> 
> 
> 
> Newer heard of this before.
> 
> Please provide evidence or a Link?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Sunni Man,

Here is the info I got from watching 1/3 of the documentary by 4 or 5 Arab Scholars who have, I assume, left the bogus Religion of Islam. The name of the documentary is:

*"ISLAM: What the West Needs to Know."*

The following is certainly in the *HADITH* as stated by Sahih AL-BUKHARI. Translated with parenthetical notes by Dr Muhhamed Muhsin Khan, The venerable Islamic Imam and Scholar.

Substantiated by the "AUTHORITATIVE ISLAMIC HISTORY: THE LIFE OF MOHAMMED/Surat Rasul Allah" by Muhammad bin ISHAQ (773 AD) Translated by Prof Alfred Guillaume. And, more recently by WALID SHOEBAT, modern Scholar verifying the PERSONALLY ORDERED and PERSONALLY PARTICIPATED BY THE PROPHET'S SLAUGHTER of THREE JEWISH TRIBES BY FIRST TORTURE THEN BEHEADINGS. Purpose to find out the location where the gold, and other treasures of the Jews.

But let's get to the main narration in the *HADITH* as documented *IN THE HADITH, and perhaps the KORAN itself. Please note that I don't know ISLAM, as I do Christianity. So I have a question for you. I am relaying to you what I saw in the documentary. Is there any reference in the Koran itself about Mohammed's atrocities ? 

* This by Sahih AL-BUKHARI.....The Teacher & Scholar accepted HISTORICALLY by ISLAM in the *HADITH:* where the Karaisa tribe was executed.

Page 464: "Then they surrendered and the Apostle (Mohammed) confined them in Medina......Then the Apostle went to the market of Medina and dug trenches in it.

Then he sent for them and struck off their heads in those trenches as they were brought to him in  batches. Thedre were 600 or 700 in all, though some put the figures as high as 800 or 900."

*ALL of the Sharia Imams and Scholars in the Mid East*, according to this documentary state that only ONE VERSE Supercedes all others:

Quote: THE NOBLE KORAN, Verse 9, Ch 5.  It is the "Verse of the Sword":

"Then when the Sacred Months have passed (the 1,7,11, and 12th mopnth of the Islamic Calendar), kill the Mushrikun (infidels) whereever you find them".

Back to Sahih Al-Bukhari's "LIFE OF MOHAMMED, etc *HADITH Vol 8, Bk 82, Page 795 of the HADITH:*

" The Prophet cut off the hands and feet of the men belonging to the tribe URAINA and did not cauterise their bleeding limbs till they were dead."

Sunni Man, how can you believe in a Religion when your Numero Uno Prophet is a Psycho ?


----------



## gautama

Sunni Man said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> In another scenario, Mohammed PERSONALLY tortured a Jewish Rabbi, putting out his eyes, burning him.....then beheading him.
> 
> 
> 
> Newer heard of this before.
> 
> Please provide evidence or a Link?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Sunni Man,

Here is the info I got from watching 1/3 of the documentary by 4 or 5 Arab Scholars who have, I assume, left the bogus Religion of Islam. The name of the documentary is:

*"ISLAM: What the West Needs to Know."*

The following is certainly in the *HADITH* as stated by Sahih AL-BUKHARI. Translated with parenthetical notes by Dr Muhhamed Muhsin Khan, The venerable Islamic Imam and Scholar.

Substantiated by the "AUTHORITATIVE ISLAMIC HISTORY: THE LIFE OF MOHAMMED/Surat Rasul Allah" by Muhammad bin ISHAQ (773 AD) Translated by Prof Alfred Guillaume. And, more recently by WALID SHOEBAT, modern Scholar verifying the PERSONALLY ORDERED and PERSONALLY PARTICIPATED BY THE PROPHET'S SLAUGHTER of THREE JEWISH TRIBES BY FIRST TORTURE THEN BEHEADINGS. Purpose to find out the location where the gold, and other treasures of the Jews.

But let's get to the main narration in the *HADITH* as documented *IN THE HADITH, and perhaps the KORAN itself.* 

Sunni Man, I am relaying to you what I saw in the documentary. Naturally, I am not knowledgeable about Islam as I am of Christianity, since I was a Catholic once upon a time. Can you find out if the atrocities committed and stated in the HADITH are also mentioned in the KORAN ? Apparently,  I am doing you a favor. You can return the favor. 

This by Sahih AL-BUKHARI.....The Teacher & Scholar accepted HISTORICALLY by ISLAM in the *HADITH:* where the Karaisa tribe was executed.

Page 464: "Then they surrendered and the Apostle (Mohammed) confined them in Medina......Then the Apostle went to the market of Medina and dug trenches in it.

Then he sent for them and struck off their heads in those trenches as they were brought to him in  batches. There were 600 or 700 in all, though some put the figures as high as 800 or 900."

*ALL of the Sharia Imams and Scholars in the Mid East*, according to this documentary state that only ONE VERSE Supercedes all others:

Quote: THE NOBLE KORAN, Verse 9, Ch 5.  It is the "Verse of the Sword":

"Then when the Sacred Months have passed (the 1,7,11, and 12th mopnth of the Islamic Calendar), kill the Mushrikun (infidels) whereever you find them".

Back to Sahih Al-Bukhari's "LIFE OF MOHAMMED, etc *HADITH Vol 8, Bk 82, Page 795 of the HADITH:*

" The Prophet cut off the hands and feet of the men belonging to the tribe URAINA and did not cauterise their bleeding limbs till they were dead."

Sunni Man, how can you believe in a Religion when your Numero Uno Prophet is a Psycho ?


----------



## Sunni Man

I never disputed that Muhammad executed the captured enemy soldiers.

It was standard practice of the day; Romans, Greeks, Persians, etc.

But you posted this: "Mohammed PERSONALLY tortured a Jewish Rabbi, putting out his eyes, burning him.....then beheading him."

That is what I was calling you out on.

Provide evidence or a Link; or just admit that you made it up as usual.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> I never disputed that Muhammad executed the captured enemy soldiers.
> 
> It was standard practice of the day; Romans, Greeks, Persians, etc.
> 
> But you posted this: "Mohammed PERSONALLY tortured a Jewish Rabbi, putting out his eyes, burning him.....then beheading him."
> 
> That is what I was calling you out on.
> 
> Provide evidence or a Link; or just admit that you made it up as usual.





1. Face it Sunni man, mohammed was a murderous butcher of civilians.
2. You must face this, and stop all the wiggling.
3. Be a man for once!
4. But also mohammed was a child rapist too, you should face that too, really, but I know you can not.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Face it Sunni man, mohammed was a murderous butcher of civilians.


Never heard of him killing civilians.

Only enemy soldiers and their sympathisers.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Who was Asma bint Marwan and what was here crime ?


----------



## Sunni Man

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Who was Asma bint Marwan and what was here crime ?


Some scholars dispute the story as told.

But if true, she was an enemy agent and deserved her fate.


----------



## gautama

Sunni Man said:


> I never disputed that Muhammad executed the captured enemy soldiers.
> 
> It was standard practice of the day; Romans, Greeks, Persians, etc.
> 
> But you posted this: "Mohammed PERSONALLY tortured a Jewish Rabbi, putting out his eyes, burning him.....then beheading him."
> 
> That is what I was calling you out on.
> 
> Provide evidence or a Link; or just admit that you made it up as usual.



The Phoni Baloni Sunni,

This BULLSHIT about standard practice of the day to be barbaric and torture and execute prisoners as did the Romans, Greeks, Persions, etc is just your disengenuous way to cover up the PSYCHOTIC behaviour of a *RELIGIOUS PSYCHO !!!*

RELIGIOUS leaders who create a RELIGION simply do not behave like that. The Popey Dopey might behave that way.....BUT IMAGINE Jesus being a PSYCHO like Mohammed !!!!!.......The predictable result is that there would've not been any CHRISTIANITY today. And, BTW, I was a Christian.....but no longer a Christian.

No, Phoni-Baloni-Sunni......your prophet is not only a Historically documented*MASS MURDERER.......that PSYCHO is also a THIEF and PEDOPHILIC RAPIST !!!*

You wanted  links and PROOF that the Psycho Mohammed perpetrated this  MONUMENTAL SAVAGERY.....PERSONALLY.

*I provided you with MORE than that.*

*I PROVIDED YOU WITH THE SOURCE OF MY INFORMATION, which is the documentary by 4 or 5 Arab Scholars, entitled :*

*"ISLAM: What the West Needs to Know."*

*I also provided the ACTUAL  ISLAMIC DOCUMENT ITSELF: The Second most SACRED BOOK of ISLAM, after the KORAN. IT IS THE HADITH where the HADITH quotes the MASS MURDERER MOHAMMED PERSONALLY TORTURING and BEHEADING HIS VICTIMS.*

*I IDENTIFIED THE SUTRA 9, in the HADITH, where it is stated that Mohammed PERSONALLY committed these atrocities. *

*NOT ONLY THAT......I PROVIDED YOU WITH THE PAGES IN THE HADITH where your PSYCHOTIC "PROPHET" PERSONALLY COMMITED THESE ATROCITIES !!!!!*

And look in your post.......YOU ARE ACCUSING ME OF NOT PROVIDING YOU WITH THE SPECIFIC DATA ABOUT THE BEHAVIOR OF YOUR PSYCHO ??????

FACE IT: You are a fucked up, unprincipled MUSLIM Piece of Shit who is drowning in denial !!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

You posted this: "Mohammed PERSONALLY tortured a Jewish Rabbi, putting out his eyes, burning him.....then beheading him."

Provide evidence or a Link; or just admit that you lied.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. Funny just how much islam is in the muslim Sunni man.
2. He is every bit just like mohammed.
3. A liar, ready to murder, I bet he wants a child bride too.
4. In everyway, this person reflects mohammed.
5. You can't change a person who's insane on mohammed.
6. Satan has a hold on this loser, and that will never change.
7. Once Satan owns you , you can never escape, just like what I've been telling you people, Jesus don't want him now son, you been rejected flat out.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 7. Once Satan owns you , you can never escape, just like what I've been telling you people, Jesus don't want him now son, you been rejected flat out.


For a Christian you know very little about your religion.

According to Christian theology a person can be saved right up to the last minute.

And satan cannot stop it.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Once Satan owns you , you can never escape, just like what I've been telling you people, Jesus don't want him now son, you been rejected flat out.
> 
> 
> 
> For a Christian you know very little about your religion.
> 
> According to Christian theology a person can be saved right up to the last minute.
> 
> And satan cannot stop it.
Click to expand...




1. Not when they've gone over to the *darkside*.
2. Those gone over to Satan, willfully God rejects.
3. Mohammed is of Satan, just like I've told everyone here, and even your own text claims once you've gone to your allah, you can't get away, you're basically locked in.
4. You do have my condolences.
5. Sorry all of Islam is in the very same boat you are in.
6. Frankly it had been better if you had never even been born, and all of those in Islam.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Not when they've gone over to the *darkside*.
> 2. Those gone over to Satan, willfully God rejects.
> 3. Mohammed is of Satan, just like I've told everyone here, and even your own text claims once you've gone to your allah, you can't get away, you're basically locked in.
> 4. You do have my condolences.
> 5. Sorry all of Islam is in the very same boat you are in.


Do you have scripture to back that up?

Or is it just more chesswarsnow non sense.??


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not when they've gone over to the *darkside*.
> 2. Those gone over to Satan, willfully God rejects.
> 3. Mohammed is of Satan, just like I've told everyone here, and even your own text claims once you've gone to your allah, you can't get away, you're basically locked in.
> 4. You do have my condolences.
> 5. Sorry all of Islam is in the very same boat you are in.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have scripture to back that up?
> 
> Or is it just more chesswarsnow non sense.??
Click to expand...





1. Yes I do, but why would I even want to prove it to you, better you think you're fine, so yeah, you're fine, never mind, I'm just ranting.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Yes I do, but why would I even want to prove it to you, better you think you're fine, so yeah, you're fine, never mind, I'm just ranting.


In other words; you have No scripture to back up what you are saying.

I know it and so do you.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes I do, but why would I even want to prove it to you, better you think you're fine, so yeah, you're fine, never mind, I'm just ranting.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words; you have No scripture to back up what you are saying.
> 
> I know it and so do you.
Click to expand...





1. Yeah, right.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

Sunni Man said:


> You posted this: "Mohammed PERSONALLY tortured a Jewish Rabbi, putting out his eyes, burning him.....then beheading him."
> 
> Provide evidence or a Link; or just admit that you lied.



Phoni-Baloni-Sunni,

I provided proof for the fact that the Historically Documented *Mohammed is a MASS Murderer, Thief, and Pedophilic Rapist*.

Regarding Mohammed as a MASS Murderer: the proof that this PSYCHO *Personally* performed these atrocities, has already been provided by giving the source , the HADITH.....and even the narrator, the translator, and *THE SUTRA AND THE PAGE NUMBER !!!*

Your phoney quibbling is unimpressive.

As to the rabbi that Mohammed *PERSONALLY * tortured (putting out his eyes), burned and beheaded: I remember that incident while I was watching the documentary: "ISLAM: What the West Must Know". And, I copied that incident in my post. The location of that incident is mentioned somewhere within 2 or 3 pages of the other incidents where PSYCHO Mohammed *PERSONALLY* committed the MASS atrocities.

In my scribbled down notes I have this about PSYCHO MOHAMMED's other PERSONALLY performed atrocity:

*HADITH, Page 795. Vol 8, Bk 82, By Sahah Al Bukhari:*

*" The Prophet cut off the hands and feet of the men belonging to the tribe Uraina and did not cauterize their bleeding limbs till they died."*

I am not going to do the work for you and find the exact page in the HADITH where the rabbi Kxxxxx was PERSONALLY tortured (eyes put out), burned and beheaded by PSYCHO Mohammed because after all my work you'll just ignore the information or label it a LIE, whilst YOU KNOW IT'S THE TRUTH AND IT IS YOU, YOU POS ........YOU'RE THE ONE WHO IS LYING THRU HIS TEETH !!!

Now, that I'm thinking back I even remember the name of that Jewish rabbi where the HADITH minutely describes PSYCHO Mohammed's PERSONAL handiwork. The Rabbi's name is something like Kasriani. You can look that up yourself by going thru ~ 1/3 of the documentary, and finding it around there in:
*"ISLAM: What the West Needs to Know"*

Phoni-Baloni-Sunni.......you are a Piece of Shit. 

*And, what is a source of satisfaction to me is that ......YOU KNOW IT !!!*


----------



## Sunni Man

Just like I thought.

You are a fraud and a liar gautama


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Well last night New Years Eve, was a busy night for Islam murdering Christians.
2. Seems in Nigeria Muslims were doing what mohammed said to follow.
3. Take a look how the President spoke on this subject, here:The Hindu : News / International : Obama condemns deadly bombings in Egypt, Nigeria


"U.S. President Barack Obama condemned as outrageous the separate bombing attacks that took place on Saturday in Egypt and Nigeria that left at least 47 people dead.

The United States extends its deepest condolences to the families of those killed and to the wounded in both of these attacks, and we stand with the Nigerian and Egyptian people at this difficult time, Mr. Obama said in a statement.

Egyptian authorities said a suicide bomber entered a Christian church in Alexandria and detonated explosives, killing at least 17 people and wounding dozens more. Meanwhile, a bombing in the Nigerian capital of Abuja claimed up to 30 lives."


4. Oh, its *outrageous*, oh really?
5. Its what all Islams comanded to do.
6. Its right on que.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Well Sunni man, I don't think he's lying or a liar.
2. You should know, you've read it, what say you, didn't you even study it?
3. I have read enough of it, and hell I even interpreted it for you the other day, you know I know my stuff.
4. Why don't one of you post the text in question and I will help you both out?
5. I'm sure its online somewhere, you go get it, and I will help everyone out!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

Sunni Man said:


> Just like I thought.
> 
> You are a fraud and a liar gautama



Phoni-Baloni-Sunni, 

I can only assume that the other Muslims are ignorant of their Historically Documented Mohammed being a *MASS MURDERER, THIEF and a PEDOPHILIC RAPIST.*

If this *ONE and 1/2 BILLION* Muslims KNOW the TRUTH about their PSYCHO PROPHET MOHAMMED and *STILL* believe in this POS then it is they who should be exterminated.


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Well Sunni man, I don't think he's lying or a liar.
> 2. You should know, you've read it, what say you, didn't you even study it?
> 3. I have read enough of it, and hell I even interpreted it for you the other day, you know I know my stuff.
> 4. Why don't one of you post the text in question and I will help you both out?
> 5. I'm sure its online somewhere, you go get it, and I will help everyone out!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



ChessWarSnow,

I'm a busy man. I don't have the time to do a lot of research. But I know the Truth when the info I have is coordinated with the other info I gathered about the fucking Muslims throughout the last decade.

So, if you want to know more, do what you have to do: Get the video documentary by 4 or 5 Arab Scholars. Its title is"

*"ISLAM: What the West Needs to Know"*

It is about One and 1/2 hrs long. I only got 1/3 through the documentary.

It's *jam packed* with info that you wouldn't believe as far as unexpected horror.....so arm yourself with a pen and lots of paper and start scribbling down the info as it is presented in the video/documentary. It'll be difficult because the names are unfamiliar. You will have to spend a lot of time stopping the video, rewinding it, then starting again to get the events and names correctly......*and there is a lot of it.*

G'luck.


----------



## Sunni Man

gautama said:


> *"ISLAM: What the West Needs to Know"*
> 
> It's *jam packed* with info that you wouldn't believe as far as unexpected horror.....so arm yourself with a pen and lots of paper and start scribbling down the info as it is presented in the video/documentary. It'll be difficult because the names are unfamiliar. You will have to spend a lot of time stopping the video, rewinding it, then starting again to get the events and names correctly......*and there is a lot of it.*


I watched it one time. 

It was so silly that I couldn't stop laughing for hours.  

Seriously, I thought it was a comedy show.  

Until one day someone told me it was a documentary.


----------



## gautama

Sunni Man said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"ISLAM: What the West Needs to Know"*
> 
> It's *jam packed* with info that you wouldn't believe as far as unexpected horror.....so arm yourself with a pen and lots of paper and start scribbling down the info as it is presented in the video/documentary. It'll be difficult because the names are unfamiliar. You will have to spend a lot of time stopping the video, rewinding it, then starting again to get the events and names correctly......*and there is a lot of it.*
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it one time.
> 
> It was so silly that I couldn't stop laughing for hours.
> 
> Seriously, I thought it was a comedy show.
> 
> Until one day someone told me it was a documentary.
Click to expand...


Phoni-Baloni-Sunni,

If you think that what you just puked out will impress anyone other than a fellow shithead Muslim you are soooooooo wrong.

However, 10% of any given population are whackjobs...hence we have the extreme Lieberrhoids, who might swallow your shit and not view the documentary/video.

But if these 10% whackjobs *view* the documentary/video, then even they will realize that *ISLAM IS A MOUNTAIN OF DOGSHIT.*


----------



## Sunni Man

I am sure there will be people who think "ISLAM: What the West Needs to Know" is a great movie.

Basically, the same brain dead people that thought the "Flintstones" was a scientific  documentary about Cro-Magnon men.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I frankly believe Islam is of Satan, and anyone in it knows that.
2. I did a goggle search on the title What the West Needs To Know, and guess what they have a web site.
3. And you can check it out right here:

Islam: What the West Needs To Know - About the Project

4. It has a link to a trailer that explains a little about what guatama has been saying, heres a sample on the front page of this web-site:


"Virtually every major Western leader has over the past several years expressed the view that Islam is a peaceful religion and that those who commit violence in its name are fanatics who misinterpret its tenets. This claim, while widely circulated, rarely attracts serious public examination. Relying primarily on Islam&#8217;s own sources, this documentary demonstrates that Islam is a violent, expansionary ideology that seeks the destruction or subjugation of other faiths, cultures, and systems of government."


5. I've been watching the great leaders around the world, make statements how Islam is a peaceful, good religion, and I have scoffed at them everytime, and always wondered why they do this?
6. I can tell you that the reason is, Satan is the legal owner of this world in this age, and the governmebts running it, he controls.
7. They don't know it, and are unaware of whats actually going on, how they see reality through a fog, nothings perfectly clear to them, and thats how Satan wants it.
8. Defining the borders of reality change once you land in a postion of power, and its always been that way.
9. Satan uses leaders like puppets in a puppet play, they can no more control themselves than a stupid puppet in the hands of a puppeteer.
10. My greatest concern for all the good people of the planet, is simply this, they need to understand that Islam is not thier friend, and Islams only goal is to put them into subjection with them in Islam, and Islam is nothing but the Crown of Satan, and his Government, his Power, and is guided by his Wisdom, Mohammed being the first cultic prophet, the sooner the good people of the planet all know this it may be possible to uproot it from our borders, and isolate it to the middle east, which should be the main goal of all good people of the planet.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

cheeswarsnow, nurse Ratched is looking for you. She says it's time for your meds.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-HaxWnNEFE[/ame]


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,

1. Sorry Sunni man, you have been out gunned.
2. You have been totally defeated in this thread, even those who bothered to vote in my poll have your number, they are sick of everything Islam is selling.
3. You are completly and totally in Islam, by all these comments its obvious, how we are the crazy ones, without proof, but read this thread, its chucked full of proof, proof you close your eyes and ears too.
4. Islam is a murderous cult dude, a homicidel belief system, which empowers you to kill those not in Islam, you know it, I know it, those who blew up the Coptics they know it, or they wouldn't of done it, the Coptics know it, everyone conected to the real God know it, and its amazing how Satan can keep all the leaders of the world in his puppet play, and keep them cool towards Islam, that is truely amazing.
5. Another thing thats amazing is how Satan can keep the mouths of the Christian Leaders quite, and beaming with a positive regard for Islam, I won't name names, but everyone who knows anything about anything, knows I lie not.
6. Billy Graham is the only one I know calling down Islam.
7. The President Obama won't see him, whats that tell you? 


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 6. Billy Graham is the only one I know calling down Islam.
> 7. The President Obama won't see him, whats that tell you?



It tells me that the President knows Billy Graham is a retard.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Billy Graham is the only one I know calling down Islam.
> 7. The President Obama won't see him, whats that tell you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It tells me that the President knows Billy Graham is a retard.
Click to expand...




1. Sure thats what it tells *YOU*, and Islam in general, because you and fellow Muslims work for Satan.
2. And Satan ownes you man and every other Muslim walking the planet.
3. I would be surprised if you said anything else. 


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

Here chesswarsnow; this resource should help you find the proper mental health facility to treat your psychotic condition.

The Texas Department of State Health Services - State Hospitals


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. So you think I'm really crazy huh?
2. What proof do you have that supports this: so all people who oppose Islam are really just crazy?
3. Notice how Islamic followers want to always make the arguement about those they are argueing with.
4. Its what Satan does too. 



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Sunni man will bail now.
2. Okay Sunni, what makes me crazy? 


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 2. Okay Sunni, what makes me crazy?



Anyone who talks about Satan all of the time like you do.

Has to be one can short of a six-pack.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Okay Sunni, what makes me crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who talks about Satan all of the time like you do.
> 
> Has to be one can short of a six-pack.
Click to expand...




1. So you're saying just talking about Satan, makes a person crazy? 
2. Really? 



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Look Satan is real folks.
2. And at work in the world, and runs things on earth.
3. Look around folks, you don't have to imagine a thing, with all the evil going on, especially what Islam is doing, you can not doubt what I'm saying.
4. People reading this don't doubt it, look at the poll Sunni man, last I checked it was 13-2, you and baruch menachem the (****) being the only two.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

All you ever talk about is Satan; yet claim to be a Christian.

I have never seen you talk about Jesus.

Only your hero Satan.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Still trying to make this about me are you, I usually don't make this personal, I usually go general with my points of views, but you leave me no choice.
2. Look I still haven't heard you say anything negitive about those Muslims who attacked my fellow Christians in Egypt, or Nigeria New Years Eve dude.
3. You can't do it can you, and its because you work for Satan.
4. You won't call what happened evil, or not justified, you believe it was justified, and you are having a *HAPPY NEW YEAR* because of it.
6. You are a perfect example of who Muslims are, and I thank you for it.
7. I thank you for proving my point, *all the time*.
8. Sooner or later more and more people will catch on, and sooner or later, you will be leaving USA.
9.I am sure The State Department, has many plans already being looked at, when the shit hits the fan.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

Seriously, shouldn't a professed Christian like you spend more time talking about Jesus instead of Satan?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> Seriously, shouldn't a professed Christian like you spend more time talking about Jesus instead of Satan?






1. Seriously my mission is to expose Islam for what it is, and Jesus isn't a part of Islam I've been doing this online for over ten years, and I've got the hang of it.
2. Seriously why don't you ever respond to my posts?
3. Seriously you are being exposed for what you are and who you follow, and I'm doing it.
4. Seriously calling me crazy isn't going to get me to stop, sooner or later I will win over Islam, you just sit back and watch.

Regards,
SirjamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

I follow the Prophets Muhammad, Jesus, Abraham, Noah, and the others written about in the Quran.

You by your own admission follow Satan; since you claim he owns everything.

So where does Jesus fit into your cheeswarsnow version of Christianity??


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> I follow the Prophets Muhammad, Jesus, Abraham, Noah, and the others written about in the Quran.
> 
> You by your own admission follow Satan; since you claim he owns everything.
> 
> So where does Jesus fit into your cheeswarsnow version of Christianity??





1. No, you claim Jesus as some Prophet, which is a lie straight from hell.
2. I only follow Jesus, *The Light and The Truth* and what he taught, and I know who to avoid, and that person is Satan, and Satan owns every bit of, *You*.
3. Ofcourse I can answer that because I have the truth within me, Jesus is the Son of God, and is God, and no one comes to the Father but by HIM, no other was or ever will be sent by God to mankind for any reason.
4.  mohammed is a false prophet, and a speaker of  lies and is employed of Satan, whom you follow, and every word I wrote in this post is 100% truth.
5. I am ofcourse Roman Catholic, and Jesus is everything to us.
6. Ofcourse we honor Mary, who gave birth to The Son of God, not a human Father, hummm,....Gods Son, concieved of The Holy Spirit.
7. You ever hear of The Holy Spirit?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 5. I am ofcourse Roman Catholic, and Jesus is everything to us.


I bet the Pope would be sad to hear that he isn't #1


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Also Abraham is a Jewish person, who birthed the Jews, and started the whole Jewish reality, where do you think you fit into the Jewish heritage?                                            *I know the actual truthful answer folks, just want to see what this son of Satan says*.
2. You know those stinking Jews you hate???
3. Why in heavens name you want to link up with the Jews then?
4. Noah is a lesson from the Jewish Torrah, isn't that kinda strange or crazy Islam does that, and then wants all Jews dead???
5. Noah wasn't a prophet, he was a simple man who listened to God, and did what God said, and saved a remnant to repopulate the world, after the Fllood.
6. Give me some lessons or teachings of Noah then, if you disagree?



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I am ofcourse Roman Catholic, and Jesus is everything to us.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the Pope would be sad to hear that he isn't #1
Click to expand...




1. The noble Pope knows he's not number one, and so does all the Roman Catholics.
2. Your post is something Satan would say and think.
3. You really do know what spirit you are of right? 


Regards,
SirjamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

The Quran is in reality a book mainly about Jewish prophets.

The Jews had turned their back on God; and in doing so, lost the title of "Chosen People".

Muhammad was then given the mantle as Prophet to bring both jews and gentiles back to the worship of "One" God.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Yall ever notice how Sunni man, never answers any questions?
2. Thats just like Satan, if you study scriptures, Satan never answers questions either, he just acuses others, for answers.
3. Sunni man, is using everything he can right from Satans hand book.
4. Sunni is a loser, and will always be one, he's *locked in*.
5. And that door can never be opened, he's a prisoner for life, and a slave of Islam. 


Regards,
SirjamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> The Quran is in reality a book mainly about Jewish prophets.
> 
> The Jews had turned their back on God; and in doing so, lost the title of "Chosen People".
> 
> Muhammad was then given the mantle as Prophet to bring both jews and gentiles back to the worship of "One" God.





1. No its not mainly about *Jewish Prophets*, its mainly about making others submit to allah, from an evil person mohammed, who is a murderer and loves little girls, in the wrong sort of way, and this whole thing about submitting is just stupid, the real God doesn't want submission to his will, he wants true believers in him.
2. You are not bringing anyone to God, because Islam isn't of God, its of Satan, what you're trying to do, is bring Jews and Gentiles to Satan, which I say, *No Thanks*.
3. And the wise people will listen to me, ofcourse there are fools who will follow Islam, you being one as proof. 



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Quran is in reality a book mainly about Jewish prophets.
> 
> The Jews had turned their back on God; and in doing so, lost the title of "Chosen People".
> 
> Muhammad was then given the mantle as Prophet to bring both jews and gentiles back to the worship of "One" God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No its not mainly about *Jewish Prophets*, its mainly about making others submit to allah, from an evil person mohammed, who is a murderer and loves little girls, in the wrong sort of way, and this whole thing about submitting is just stupid, the real God doesn't want submission to his will, he wants true believers in him.
> 2. You are not bringing anyone to God, because Islam isn't of God, its of Satan, what you're trying to do, is bring Jews and Gentiles to Satan, which I say, *No Thanks*.
> 3. And the wise people will listen to me, ofcourse there are fools who will follow Islam, you being one as proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas[/QUOTE}
> 
> CWS,
> 
> Here is an example that underlines how correct you are and what a TORRENTIAL MOUNTAIN OF HORSESHIT Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is inundating this Forum with when he states:
> 
> "Muhammad was then given the mantle as Prophet to bring both jews and gentiles back to the worship of "One" God."
> 
> Obviously, Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is deperately trying to give the impression that Psycho Mohammed (the All-Merciful) is  all "love and kindness", and part of his agenda is to save the jews and gentiles.
> 
> But, then in the *HADITH, Bukhari Ch8, p427: One of the last things Mohammed uttered: 'May Allah curse the Jews and the Christians."*
> 
> However, even more apropos to the exposure of Phoni-Baloni-Sunni's UNCONSCIONABLE BULLSHIT:
> 
> *KORAN, "Verse of the Sword", Chapter 5, verse 9:*
> 
> *"Then when the Sacred Months have passed (1,7, 11,12) of the Islamic Calender, then (caps mine) KILL THE MUSHRIKUN (disbelievers) wherever you find them. Capture them and beseige them and prepare them for each and every ambush......
> 
> This is followed by what happens if they repent. One should show mercy providing they perform the Al Salat, give a zakat, etc.....but then this "showing of mercy" part is totally obliterated in my previous post in quoting the HADITH with page number where PSYCHO MOHAMMED PERSONALLY COMMITTED ATROCITIES ANNIHILATING  the Jewish tribe of URAINA in a HORRIFIC BLOODY ORGY ending with PERSONALLY ADMINISTERED  beheadings. One can check back but the PERSONAL ATROCITIES by Mohhamed might have been replicated by the obliteration of the Karaisa tribe on another Page, Page 464.
> 
> I don't know what it'll take for one to convince a fanatical Muslim arsehole like Phoni-Baloni-Sunni that he is a UNCONSCIONABLE HOPELESS PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.....but I am sure that by now, anyone that is 1/2 way rational, will agree that this Muslim Arsehole Phoni-Baloni-Sunni HAS BEEN EXPOSED FOR WHAT HE IS !!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey

I do not see the problem as being Islam, rather the fanatic interpretation of Islam. And often by those who are at this time, in charge of those interpretations. 

Here, on this forum, we have members who think they speak for a group, even if is simply a party line. Then we see some who wish to speak for the entire Islamic community and who say Islam/Muslims believe this, or that.  I put forward that human nature is the problem, not the religion. 

We can see this in the Chechen conflict.

The move from a more moderate interpretation of Islam has changed since the Muslim Brotherhood went there intensively to help the Chechen, but who now have begun the multi-generational teaching of martyrdom and the cause to the Chechen young.  Now we are seeing attacks on Russian children in school. Pictures of Chechen young being killed. I connect this to the MB's teaching in Gaza and the young being used for martyrdom.

This is a single instance. With the internet and global travel, the world is any fanatics oyster.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,




1. Sorry Ropey, but your post is, *hogwash*.
2. Learn a bit more about it then come back.
3. Islam is *ALL* evil to the core.
4. And it won't change just because you think some are just misunderstood, or being taught a certain way, give us a break.
5. If you don't see Islam as being Satanical, your prone to fall for it, wake up dude, you could get burned.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

Ropey said:


> I do not see the problem as being Islam, rather the fanatic interpretation of Islam. And often by those who are at this time, in charge of those interpretations.
> 
> Here, on this forum, we have members who think they speak for a group, even if is simply a party line. Then we see some who wish to speak for the entire Islamic community and who say Islam/Muslims believe this, or that.  I put forward that human nature is the problem, not the religion.
> 
> We can see this in the Chechen conflict.
> 
> The move from a more moderate interpretation of Islam has changed since the Muslim Brotherhood went there intensively to help the Chechen, but who now have begun the multi-generational teaching of martyrdom and the cause to the Chechen young.  Now we are seeing attacks on Russian children in school. Pictures of Chechen young being killed. I connect this to the MB's teaching in Gaza and the young being used for martyrdom.
> 
> This is a single instance. With the internet and global travel, the world is any fanatics oyster.



Ropey,

You are way, way.........WAY off base.

The info I provided are not *SOLELY INTERPRETATIONS !!!*

*The info I provided are either VERBATIM staments from the KORAN, or Islam's Most Sacred Book after the KORAN, The HADITH.*

NOW, you can *INTERPRET the Koran, and/or the HADITH*........and I do. 

*BUT WHAT YOU MUST NOT CONFUSE IS THAT I FIRST QUOTE THE WORDS OF THE KORAN, or the HADITH.......and those ARE INVIOLATE...... those words, supposedly CAME DIRECTLY FROM GOD.....via the angel Gabriel....directly to the PSYCHO MOHAMMED who utters them in the KORAN, and then has the Official ISLAMIC version of their meaning that is INVIOLATE in  the HADITH.*

Again, the *HADITH is treated by ISLAM just like the KORAN.....i.e., they are ISLAM'S ESTABLISHED "INVIOLATE" VERSION OF MOHAMMED's LIFE......it's words CANNOT be changed. *

However, given the words in the KORAN, and/or the HADITH.....one can *INTERPRET THEM.*

Thus, when Psycho Mohammed states that one should *"KILL THE MUSHRIKUN (the disbelievers) where and when you can find them (after the Islamic Sacred Months have passed)* ......*THOSE ARE, SUPPOSEDLY, THE INVIOLATE WORDS OF GOOD OLE ALLAH HIMSELF !!!!*

An example of the *INTERPRETATION of these INVIOLATE WORDS* is something like: I think this is an idiotic command by Papah Allah. Or, that's the greatest remark I ever heard in my life....let's drink to that, etc.


----------



## Ropey

That's simply extreme.  To look at the books, one must needs look at the times in which the books were birthed.

When I look to the ancient Hebrew Torah and use pilpul to study Talmud with many other who are more learned than I, there is a marked difference in the approach of ancient Judaism then and how it is practiced today. 

The difference, as I said, is interpretive. I know you will not accept this, so I will just agree to disagree with you.


----------



## Ropey

Hate resides on both sides of the divide.

Regardless of our books.

It comes from another place entirely...


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Ropey said:


> Hate resides on both sides of the divide.
> 
> Regardless of our books.
> 
> It comes from another place entirely...





1. So where does hate come from?
2. Not that I don't have a clue, but Ropey my friend, your way too simplistic.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

gautama said:


> *The info I provided are either VERBATIM staments from the KORAN, or Islam's Most Sacred Book after the KORAN, The HADITH.*


Incorrect nitwit

Only the Quran is considered sacred.

The Hadiths are recorded in several books and are not considered sacred.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. And Ropey, why in the hell would you compare the Torrah to the Koran?
2. I don't get it, unless your some bleeding heart apologist for Islam??? 
3. And you being a Jew just blows my mind.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Ropey

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate resides on both sides of the divide.
> 
> Regardless of our books.
> 
> It comes from another place entirely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So where does hate come from?
> 2. Not that I don't have a clue, but Ropey my friend, your way too simplistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


That is a journey every human being must make on their own. They must find their own source of both love and hate. It is an entirely personal thing which some can use along with their own strength of will to create or destroy. 

I know that if we teach our children and indoctrinate them to hate at a very young age, then a great majority of those ones will not be inclined to love and will have a far more perilous journey to find love.

It's an introspective thing that is found by love and then fought with faith. I will not let fear turn into hate. I will not let dislike turn into hate. I will not let anger turn into hate.

But I can. And every time I do, it becomes just a little bit harder to bring my humanity to the forefront.

That's the battle. Even the atheists have this battle although they choose to call it simple ethics and morality. 

I always wonder if this choice would be there for no reason.  Things seem to have reasons. 

What's yours?


----------



## Ropey

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. And Ropey, why in the hell would you compare the Torrah to the Koran?
> 2. I don't get it, unless your some bleeding heart apologist for Islam???
> 3. And you being a Jew just blows my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



Compare? Comparing the times is what I am comparing, not the books. I came in this thread because the title is rather compelling. I usually stay out of the:

I hate.... threads or ones that make this extension in the title. 

I'll just stay out of this one now. 

Continue on as is your choice.

I just stumbled in.


And I am one of the nopes!

A Jewish Nope....


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Ropey said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate resides on both sides of the divide.
> 
> Regardless of our books.
> 
> It comes from another place entirely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So where does hate come from?
> 2. Not that I don't have a clue, but Ropey my friend, your way too simplistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a journey every human being must make on their own. They must find their own source of both love and hate. It is an entirely personal thing which some can use along with their own strength of will to create or destroy.
> 
> I know that if we teach our children and indoctrinate them to hate at a very young age, then a great majority of those ones will not be inclined to love and will have a far more perilous journey to find love.
> 
> It's an introspective thing that is found by love and then fought with faith. I will not let fear turn into hate. I will not let dislike turn into hate. I will not let anger turn into hate.
> 
> But I can. And every time I do, it becomes just a little bit harder to bring my humanity to the forefront.
> 
> That's the battle. Even the atheists have this battle although they choose to call it simple ethics and morality.
> 
> I always wonder if this choice would be there for no reason.  Things seem to have reasons.
> 
> What's yours?
Click to expand...




1. Hate comes from within? or is it taught?
2. I think you try to make human traits simply yet complex.
3. You over simplfy whats good, and make complex whats bad.
4. You end up apologizing for everyone.
5. Thats not living in reality my friend.
Ropey wroye: "It's an introspective thing that is found by love and then fought with faith."
6. Now this is double speak, and more or less you're talking out both sides of your mouth, *hate is a introspective???*  *and found by love????* * then fought by faith???*, this has no grounding in reality my friend, are you starting a cult or something buddy?
7. You keep searching, but having read your bio, your kinda old, and if this is where your heads at now, I believe you over shot the runway buddy!
8. And another thing thats amazing, the muslims in Israel would cut your throat in a second, if they ever catch you in a weak moment.
9. You're going to have to stiffen up the old spine my friend, I know your old, but really!!!

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Ropey

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. So where does hate come from?
> 2. Not that I don't have a clue, but Ropey my friend, your way too simplistic.
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a journey every human being must make on their own. They must find their own source of both love and hate. It is an entirely personal thing which some can use along with their own strength of will to create or destroy.
> 
> I know that if we teach our children and indoctrinate them to hate at a very young age, then a great majority of those ones will not be inclined to love and will have a far more perilous journey to find love.
> 
> It's an introspective thing that is found by love and then fought with faith. I will not let fear turn into hate. I will not let dislike turn into hate. I will not let anger turn into hate.
> 
> But I can. And every time I do, it becomes just a little bit harder to bring my humanity to the forefront.
> 
> That's the battle. Even the atheists have this battle although they choose to call it simple ethics and morality.
> 
> I always wonder if this choice would be there for no reason.  Things seem to have reasons.
> 
> What's yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hate comes from within? or is it taught?
> 2. I think you try to make human traits simply yet complex.
> 3. You over simplfy whats good, and make complex whats bad.
> 4. You end up apologizing for everyone.
> 5. Thats not living in reality my friend.
> Ropey wroye: "It's an introspective thing that is found by love and then fought with faith."
> 6. Now this is double speak, and more or less you're talking out both sides of your mouth, *hate is a introspective???*  *and found by love????* * then fought by faith???*, this has no grounding in reality my friend, are you starting a cult or something buddy?
> 7. You keep searching, but havingread your bio, your kinda old, and if this is where your heads at now, I believe you over shot the runway buddy!
> 8. And another thing thats amazing, the muslims in Israel would cut your throat in a second, if they ever catch you in a weak moment.
> 9. You're going to have to stiffen up the old spine my friend, I know your old, but really!!!
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


Simplistic is good. Mathematics is the study that interprets facts and attempts to explain them in the most simple terms.

E-Mc^2 is quite elegant and it explains much. 

I put forward that those who attempt to complicate do so for other reasons than comprehension. Things are not that complicated. The Greeks understood this when they created Symbolic Logic and their computational truth tables. 

So, I thank you for letting me know that I am hitting you at the intended level. The gut level of simplicity.

Stiffen up my spine? For what? Discussion on an Internet Web Site?  Do you really think our words here do more than share our thoughts and beliefs of the moment.

I am a single generation in a multi-generational moment called humanity. The Great Wall of China's History right sizes me. So do the Pyramids. 

Much does. 

I have Arab friends in Israel and here in White Rock.


----------



## Ropey

And this is not about me, it is about what I think.

Message/Messenger and all that.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Ropey said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. And Ropey, why in the hell would you compare the Torrah to the Koran?
> 2. I don't get it, unless your some bleeding heart apologist for Islam???
> 3. And you being a Jew just blows my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare? Comparing the times is what I am comparing, not the books. I came in this thread because the title is rather compelling. I usually stay out of the:
> 
> I hate.... threads or ones that make this extension in the title.
> 
> I'll just stay out of this one now.
> 
> Continue on as is your choice.
> 
> I just stumbled in.
> 
> 
> And I am one of the nopes!
> 
> A Jewish Nope....
Click to expand...



1. Your welcome to stay, Jews are always welcome.
2. But really thats what they are teaching now from the Torrah?
3. Its out there my man!
4. Really out there!!!!!!
5. Anyway, sure I do hate what Islam stands for, I can not say otherwise, because so many souls are being led to destruction.
6. And think about it, its destroying others not in Islam, and Islam wants you too.
7. Well I guess for you its nice to be wanted eh my friend??? 
8. Probelm is, they want your head on a end of a stick.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Ropey said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a journey every human being must make on their own. They must find their own source of both love and hate. It is an entirely personal thing which some can use along with their own strength of will to create or destroy.
> 
> I know that if we teach our children and indoctrinate them to hate at a very young age, then a great majority of those ones will not be inclined to love and will have a far more perilous journey to find love.
> 
> It's an introspective thing that is found by love and then fought with faith. I will not let fear turn into hate. I will not let dislike turn into hate. I will not let anger turn into hate.
> 
> But I can. And every time I do, it becomes just a little bit harder to bring my humanity to the forefront.
> 
> That's the battle. Even the atheists have this battle although they choose to call it simple ethics and morality.
> 
> I always wonder if this choice would be there for no reason.  Things seem to have reasons.
> 
> What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hate comes from within? or is it taught?
> 2. I think you try to make human traits simply yet complex.
> 3. You over simplfy whats good, and make complex whats bad.
> 4. You end up apologizing for everyone.
> 5. Thats not living in reality my friend.
> Ropey wroye: "It's an introspective thing that is found by love and then fought with faith."
> 6. Now this is double speak, and more or less you're talking out both sides of your mouth, *hate is a introspective???*  *and found by love????* * then fought by faith???*, this has no grounding in reality my friend, are you starting a cult or something buddy?
> 7. You keep searching, but havingread your bio, your kinda old, and if this is where your heads at now, I believe you over shot the runway buddy!
> 8. And another thing thats amazing, the muslims in Israel would cut your throat in a second, if they ever catch you in a weak moment.
> 9. You're going to have to stiffen up the old spine my friend, I know your old, but really!!!
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simplistic is good. Mathematics is the study that interprets facts and attempts to explain them in the most simple terms.
> 
> E-Mc^2 is quite elegant and it explains much.
> 
> I put forward that those who attempt to complicate do so for other reasons than comprehension. Things are not that complicated. The Greeks understood this when they created Symbolic Logic and their computational truth tables.
> 
> So, I thank you for letting me know that I am hitting you at the intended level. The gut level of simplicity.
> 
> Stiffen up my spine? For what? Discussion on an Internet Web Site?  Do you really think our words here do more than share our thoughts and beliefs of the moment.
> 
> I am a single generation in a multi-generational moment called humanity. The Great Wall of China's History right sizes me. So do the Pyramids.
> 
> Much does.
> 
> I have Arab friends in Israel and here in White Rock.
Click to expand...





1. Hey Ropey, I really like you a lot, G-d love ya and everything.
2. But you are over simplfying this to where everythings a joke.
3. Is everything a joke to you? 
4. Lemme ask you a question seriously, theres been alot of talk about Satan in this thread, I have broght it up a lot, as you will see if you read the whole thing, now, "Do The Jews Teach There Is a Satan?"


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Ropey

You have your own road, perceptions, values, ethics, morals and choices.

I can merely share with you what mine are, and read what yours are with inclusion. I accept yours.


----------



## Ropey

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Hey Ropey, I really like you a lot, G-d love ya and everything.
> 2. But you are over simplfying this to where everythings a joke.
> 3. Is everything a joke to you? :confused



Now this serves to keep me in this thread indeed.  Let me explain how I think. For me, it is a joke to think that I can make any lasting change in the multi and cross generational movement that is humanity. 

It happens regardless of me, and I have fought for my Love that is Israel.  

So, on the premise that we are simply drops of water in a stream when speaking of the human movement as a species and of which have subsets of varying belief systems; I come to the extension that all we really have personally is today and the rest of our lives.

We can plan events, but not the outcomes.  

You seem to think that this great battle is driven by people. I believe it is driven by the stream of humankind. Why would there be so much written about the end of times. And remember, those times were the world of the Middle East. Not end of days. Not end of the world. End of times that will usher in a new times.

I have faith that this is all happening as it should on a multi-generational aspect. 

And as a human being, I do not think that anything I do will make a great change in that aspect.

I have faith it is all as it should be. If it is supposed to be happening in this way, who am I to go against the will of G-d?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Ropey said:


> You have your own road, perceptions, values, ethics, morals and choices.
> 
> I can merely share with you what mine are, and read what yours are with inclusion. I accept yours.





1. Sure each of us are a total sum or our past experiances.
2. Culturally tradtionially and geographiclly.
3. I'm okay with you sharing who you are, and what you think, but frankly I don't get you on the most part, no offense.
4. And I doubt anyone else does.
5, Thats it, maybe I need an interpreter??? 


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Ropey

chesswarsnow said:


> "Do The Jews Teach There Is a Satan?"



I can tell you what I have been taught as an Orthodox Jew, and my avatar shows me laying Tefillin by the way. 

There is one G-d, one power.  We are, all of us (humanity) created in the image of that power. What powers our body's mechanics? What powers our bodies minds? 

We have a soul, and our choices in life increase or decrease the strength of our soul.  When our time comes, the strength of our soul is the strength of our connection (think magnetism) to the one power.

The closer we are to that power, the more content our souls are in this environment. 

The further, the more discontent our souls are in this environment. 

The Ten Commandments

I have killed. 

Even if I have done this in protection of my Love Israel. I don't know the value of either and how I will be judged for the choices I have made.

So, nu?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Ropey said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hey Ropey, I really like you a lot, G-d love ya and everything.
> 2. But you are over simplfying this to where everythings a joke.
> 3. Is everything a joke to you? :confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this serves to keep me in this thread indeed.  Let me explain how I think. For me, it is a joke to think that I can make any lasting change in the multi and cross generational movement that is humanity.
> 
> It happens regardless of me, and I have fought for my Love that is Israel.
> 
> So, on the premise that we are simply drops of water in a stream when speaking of the human movement as a species and of which have subsets of varying belief systems; I come to the extension that all we really have personally is today and the rest of our lives.
> 
> We can plan events, but not the outcomes.
> 
> You seem to think that this great battle is driven by people. I believe it is driven by the stream of humankind. Why would there be so much written about the end of times. And remember, those times were the world of the Middle East. Not end of days. Not end of the world. End of times that will usher in a new times.
> 
> I have faith that this is all happening as it should on a multi-generational aspect.
> 
> And as a human being, I do not think that anything I do will make a great change in that aspect.
> 
> I have faith it is all as it should be. If it is supposed to be happening in this way, who am I to go against the will of G-d?
Click to expand...





1. You can change humanities path, sure you can make a difference, but if you decide not too, then, you're right, no you can't.
2. If you get weak, then those around may get weak too, this can effect all Jews in time of great need, because perhaps people will just say, "Okay where are the oven's?"
3. This need not be my friend.
4. Israel is a wonderful Nation, and I've been there and really Love Israel, I understand you on that, above anything else you've said.
5. The stream of Islam wants to run the Jews into the sea, then shoot all you down like dogs, then scrap you up with a bulldozer, and bury you in a long ditch by the coast.
6. I think you should be ready for them my friend, and stay thirsty.
7. G-d's will isn't a thing you can measure, thats just silly, when Muslims murder Jews, its not G-ds will, its Satans will, and to say its G-ds will is blaming G-d for Satans handy work.
8. I wish you would grow a spine my friend, G-d love ya!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Ropey

chesswarsnow said:


> 8. I wish you would grow a spine my friend, G-d love ya!



Calling my courage or lack their of into contention because you don't like what I think....

And end with regards?  I think you do not know how to discuss. Just disagree and turn it personal.

So, I will just accept that you have a disregard for the respect of others views.

And this has nothing to do with the book you read.

It's an personal choice you make.

You make my point with regards to the single human soul.  I will not respond with a like minded retort.

That's my choice. But I am out of here. Be well.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Ropey said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do The Jews Teach There Is a Satan?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you what I have been taught as an Orthodox Jew, and my avatar shows me laying Tefillin by the way.
> 
> There is one G-d, one power.  We are, all of us (humanity) created in the image of that power. What powers our body's mechanics? What powers our bodies minds?
> 
> We have a soul, and our choices in life increase or decrease the strength of our soul.  When our time comes, the strength of our soul is the strength of our connection (think magnetism) to the one power.
> 
> The closer we are to that power, the more content our souls are in this environment.
> 
> The further, the more discontent our souls are in this environment.
> 
> The Ten Commandments
> 
> I have killed.
> 
> Even if I have done this in protection of my Love Israel. I don't know the value of either and how I will be judged for the choices I have made.
> 
> So, nu?
Click to expand...





1. Sorry old bud, but what is tefilin?
2. We haven't gotten into the G-d questions, we are still asking is there *Satan*?
3. Did you answer that one yet, without me knowing it??? 
4.  So you killed Muslims because it was kill or be killed?
5. I think thats okay my friend.
6. I just told you, seeing you were protecting your Nation, its justified, relax, theres killing, then theres murder, Muslims just murder, they do it to thier own, and any body who gets in the way, and feel nothing about it,  inhuman, at least you are human, and have feelings of guilt, but this guilt is misplaced, forgetabloutit!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Ropey said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8. I wish you would grow a spine my friend, G-d love ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling my courage or lack their of into contention because you don't like what I think....
> 
> And end with regards?  I think you do not know how to discuss. Just disagree and turn it personal.
> 
> So, I will just accept that you have a disregard for the respect of others views.
> 
> And this has nothing to do with the book you read.
> 
> It's an personal choice you make.
> 
> You make my point with regards to the single human soul.  I will not respond with a like minded retort.
> 
> That's my choice. But I am out of here. Be well.
Click to expand...




1. Okay man, I wasn't getting the answers I was asking for anyways.
2. Stay thirsty my friend.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Wow that was weird, but anyway, lets get back on topic.
2. Ropey is to hard for me to understand.
3. If anyone else understood Ropey, let me know, because I would like to see if anyone did.
4. I am pretty sure the Jews believe there is Satan, but I couldn't get him to say so.
5. Anyone?


Regards,
SirJAmesofTexas


----------



## Ropey

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Sorry old bud, but what is tefilin?





> The Torah tells us "And you shall bind them as a sign on your arm, and they shall be as frontlets on your head between your eyes" (Deuteronomy 6:8).



This is the Mitzvah of Tefillin which is the binding of ones heart and soul to G-d. However, how the Torah is interpreted into the book of laws is not more than inspired thinking. So, the laying of the tefillin is only the cultural representation of the traditionally interpreted Tefillin expression in the Torah.

There's a lot of wiggle room in the term "bind them as a sign on your arm, and they shall be as frontlets on your head, between your eyes."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9NJtJJoVIY[/ame]

That's what I mean by interpretations are at issue, not the belief. I know, you don't see that, but maybe someday. I know you understand my words, just not their connections.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbvkwiFg3Yw[/ame]



chesswarsnow said:


> 2. We haven't gotten into the G-d questions, we are still asking is there *Satan*?



^Slow down, read up^ 



> 4.  So you killed Muslims because it was kill or be killed?
> 5. I think thats okay my friend.
> 6. I just told you, seeing you were protecting your Nation, its justified, relax, theres killing, then theres murder, Muslims just murder, they do it to thier own, and any body who gets in the way, and feel nothing about it,  inhuman, at least you are human, and have feelings of guilt, but this guilt is misplaced, forgetabloutit!:



It's not you who will be judging my actions.    I personally fought Egyptians. Calling them Muslims indicts all other Muslims into an attachment with this fight. 

I won't go there. It's not real to me. It's a lie of words.


----------



## Jroc

Humm...I can name righteous Jews, and righteous Christians, But I can't really name any righteous muslims of the top of my head?


----------



## Jroc

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Wow that was weird, but anyway, lets get back on topic.
> 2. Ropey is to hard for me to understand.
> 3. If anyone else understood Ropey, let me know, because I would like to see if anyone did.
> 4. I am pretty sure the Jews believe there is Satan, but I couldn't get him to say so.
> 5. Anyone?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJAmesofTexas



Well... Jews don't believe there is an actual entity known as Satan. We believe in good and evil, It's you're choice which you want to follow. Hashem gave us that choice.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Jews believe in The Satan, and not in the devil.*

IN SHORT... For Jews, anything that even remotely conflicts with the idea that God is One and Indivisible will be rejected because it precludes true, pure, monotheism. The idea that there is a God in heaven above who fights against a god of the underworld, or hell, is not monotheism, however, it is the same duality found in other pagan faiths. The Bible speaks of a character known as The Satan, who acts like a prosecuting attorney, or a district attorney, in God's court. However, The Satan has no power or authority in and of himself, rather he must get permission from the Judge, God, to do anything.

A FULL EXPLANATION... For Jews, anything that even remotely conflicts with the idea that God is One and Indivisible will be rejected because it precludes true, pure, monotheism. The idea that there is a God in heaven above who fights against a god of the underworld, or hell, is not monotheism. Other faiths had this same duality:

Greek: Zeus/Hades
Roman: Jupiter/Pluto
Christian: God/Devil

Now, of course, Judaism and the Bible tell of a character called, "The Satan." Every time the term is used in the Hebrew Scriptures, it reads, "HaSaTaN," which means "THE Satan." However, the concept of The Satan is radically different from the idea of the Devil. For Christians, the devil has power and authority in and of himself. However, in the Bible, The Satan only has power granted by God, and has no authority in and of himself. For the devil, or satan, to have power and authority is to have more than one god, as we saw above concerning the Greeks and the Romans.

The Satan is described in only a few places in the Hebrew Scriptures. In every instance, he is an angel who works FOR God, not against God, and must get permission from God for everything that he does. Chronicles, Job, Psalms, and Zechariah are the only places where The Satan is mentioned. In each instance, the job description of The Satan is to act like what we now call a Prosecuting Attorney, or District Attorney, and accuse and show evidence against the defendant. Furthermore, like a D.A., The Satan must obtain permission from God, The Judge, to begin a sting operation.

In the following quotation from the Biblical Book of Job, please take note of who is doing the talking, as The Satan asks God for permission to conduct a sting operation against Job:

And the Eternal said unto <the>Satan, Hast thou considered my servant Job, that there is none like him in the earth, a perfect and an upright man, one that feareth God, and escheweth evil? and still he holdeth fast his integrity, although thou <The Satan> movedst me <God> against him, to destroy him without cause. And Satan answered the Eternal, and said, Skin for skin, yea, all that a man hath will he give for his life. But put forth thine hand <God's hand> now, and touch his bone and his flesh, and he will curse thee to thy face. And the Eternal said unto Satan, Behold, he is in thine hand; but save his life. [Job 2:3-6]

In the above verses, The Satan must get permission from God to perform this "sting operation" on Job. The Satan has no power or authority of his own, like a District Attorney who must also obtain permission from The Judge for anything he does.

Furthermore, the Biblical text paints this same picture of the Satan, when it uses the character of The Satan in what appears to be the end of a court scene. In the following two quotations, The Satan is standing near the accused like the D.A. stands at the end of a court drama on television.

And he shewed me Joshua the high priest standing before the angel of the Eternal, and <the>Satan standing at his right hand to accuse him. And the Eternal said unto Satan, "The Eternal rebuke thee, O Satan; even the Eternal that hath chosen Jerusalem rebuke thee: is not this a brand plucked out of the fire?" [Zechariah 3:1-2]

Set thou a wicked man over him, and let Satan stand at his right hand. When he shall be judged, let him be condemned, and let his prayer become sin. [Psalm 109:6-7]

In the Bible there is also verses which show that it is God, the Creator and Ruler of the whole universe, who is responsible for both the Good and the Bad, and not a devil or god of the underworld:

I am the Eternal, and there is none else, there is no god beside me: I girded thee, though thou hast not known me: That they may know from the rising of the sun, and from the west, that there is none beside me. I am the Eternal, and there is none else. I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the Eternal do all these things. [Isaiah 45:5-7]

For God, the Bible, and for Judaism, to have an entity that competes with God, that has power and authority of his own in opposition to God, is to violate the basic idea of monotheism.

What Jews Believe


----------



## Jroc

I'm not impressed with the cut and paste, No one man opinion's is the right one, No interpretations of the ancient text are set in stone, They are only opinions.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Humm...I can name righteous Jews, and righteous Christians, But I can't really name any righteous muslims of the top of my head?



Then you might need to research Jroc.  The loudest voices are often the most frightening and quell the more moderate voices.  

Tarek Fatah is a great writer and activist. He lives in constant danger and had to quit his TV show after extremists attempted to capture his daughter in order to behead them.

Now, he is not someone I agree with politically, but that adds to his credibility as he was a (or still is not sure anymore) a supporter of the Left Wing NDP of Canada. He wrote a great series in the National Post about Jihad and the "Mirage" of Sharia and has been the most vocal and active advocate against Sharia in Canada.

Tarek Fatah: The Tragic Illusion of an Islamic State
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YofXoJHons[/ame]

He did criticize Wafah Sultan for Islamophobia.

It takes both sides to fight, and there are both sides in extreme and moderate thinking. 

To think there is no such thing as moderate interpretations of Islam is incorrect. True, the loudest interpretations have been under the control of extremist for nigh on to three generations.

Fanaticism must be fought on a per event and per government basis and not as an attachment to some amorphous 'them" out there. Just like hate must be fought in the same way. 

We need to protect our moderates from the fanatics. We don't understand that well in the West, having been birthed to Democracy. We need to protect our minorities from hate and racism. Jews and Muslims et al. This will take a few generations before the Muslims now born here feel safe and a part of Society. Right now we often have moderates cowering and the more fanatical minded controlling.

They have not been protected from their own fanatics in their community, sometimes in their houses, and are subject to approaches we don't often hear about. In Nazi Germany, many Hitler youth turned in not only Jews, but their parents for helping Jews. 

Moderate Muslims intimidated in Canada:

Part 1
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWPvuAg4HjI&feature=related[/ame]

Part 2
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKgaVaNagfM&feature=related[/ame]

This is what we need to be supporting. Not an amorphous Islamic "Them" to focus our fear or anger into hate. 

There's enough events out there to deal with on a singular level already while many are bemoaning and frothing at "Them".

Which does nothing but legitimize an attachment on a group that never was and never will be. 

There is no Jewish "Them" or Christian "Them" either.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Ropey said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sorry old bud, but what is tefilin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Torah tells us "And you shall bind them as a sign on your arm, and they shall be as frontlets on your head between your eyes" (Deuteronomy 6:8).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the Mitzvah of Tefillin which is the binding of ones heart and soul to G-d. However, how the Torah is interpreted into the book of laws is not more than inspired thinking. So, the laying of the tefillin is only the cultural representation of the traditionally interpreted Tefillin expression in the Torah.
> 
> There's a lot of wiggle room in the term "bind them as a sign on your arm, and they shall be as frontlets on your head, between your eyes."
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9NJtJJoVIY[/ame]
> 
> That's what I mean by interpretations are at issue, not the belief. I know, you don't see that, but maybe someday. I know you understand my words, just not their connections.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbvkwiFg3Yw[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. We haven't gotten into the G-d questions, we are still asking is there *Satan*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Slow down, read up^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  So you killed Muslims because it was kill or be killed?
> 5. I think thats okay my friend.
> 6. I just told you, seeing you were protecting your Nation, its justified, relax, theres killing, then theres murder, Muslims just murder, they do it to thier own, and any body who gets in the way, and feel nothing about it,  inhuman, at least you are human, and have feelings of guilt, but this guilt is misplaced, forgetabloutit!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not you who will be judging my actions.    I personally fought Egyptians. Calling them Muslims indicts all other Muslims into an attachment with this fight.
> 
> I won't go there. It's not real to me. It's a lie of words.
Click to expand...




1. Oh I knew about how the Jews wrap thier arms with the leather straps and the little leather box and all, thats great and all, I don't understand it much, and I know its tradiional and all, its a part of where the Jews came from and all, but so is alot of things, like the golden calf the Jews made when Moses was up learning from G-d the ten comandments.
2. Thats also there, in the Jewish heritage, but not so good, its still there thou.
3. Theres a lot of things that make up a heritage, our past we draw from, all cultures have them, and its usually based on tradition, things that used to be, but were not always used culturally.
4. The likely hood that anyone but Muslims will attack Israel, is slim, but being PC might keep you out of the lions den, seeing you had to kill an Egyptian or three, in war or whatever, makes no differnce, he was a Muslim for sure, and he would of killed you if he had a chance, and then cut your head off, and swung it around while laughing uncontrolablly, this is just the facts, and not far from the truth either.
5. Stay thirsty my friend.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> I'm not impressed with the cut and paste, No one man opinion's is the right one, No interpretations of the ancient text are set in stone, They are only opinions.


I know what the Jews believe.

I studied with them for 2 years at a synagogue.

What I posted is very accurate.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not impressed with the cut and paste, No one man opinion's is the right one, No interpretations of the ancient text are set in stone, They are only opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Jews believe.
> 
> I studied with them for 2 years at a synagogue.
> 
> What I posted is very accurate.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
Click to expand...


Well.. since you know it all, What can you learn from me? It's not for me to force my views on you Mr Sunni Man.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not impressed with the cut and paste, No one man opinion's is the right one, No interpretations of the ancient text are set in stone, They are only opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Jews believe.
> 
> I studied with them for 2 years at a synagogue.
> 
> What I posted is very accurate.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
Click to expand...


A FULL EXPLANATION? 

Who's explaining Sunni Man? And what is an explanation? 

An interpretation????


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> I know what the Jews believe.
> 
> I studied with them for 2 years at a synagogue.
> 
> What I posted is very accurate.
> 
> Prove me wrong.



What synagogue was this?


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> A FULL EXPLANATION?
> 
> Who's explaining Sunni Man? And what is an explanation?
> 
> An interpretation????


OK then, tell me what is wrong with the post concerning the Jewish view of Satan?


----------



## Jroc

> Then you might need to research Jroc. The loudest voices are often the most frightening and quell the more moderate voices.



I know there is such thing as moderate muslims I just said I couldn&#8217;t name any * RIGHTOUS * muslims off the top of my head, which says something about that religion


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A FULL EXPLANATION?
> 
> Who's explaining Sunni Man? And what is an explanation?
> 
> An interpretation????
> 
> 
> 
> OK then, tell me what is wrong with the post concerning the Jewish view of Satan?
Click to expand...


Nothing


----------



## gautama

Ropey said:


> That's simply extreme.  To look at the books, one must needs look at the times in which the books were birthed.
> 
> When I look to the ancient Hebrew Torah and use pilpul to study Talmud with many other who are more learned than I, there is a marked difference in the approach of ancient Judaism then and how it is practiced today.
> 
> The difference, as I said, is interpretive. I know you will not accept this, so I will just agree to disagree with you.



Ropey,

You are correct in that I will OBVIOUSLY disagree with you. 

Could be because you are STILL missing my point. 

I get the impression that we are in the apple/orange stage.

I am talking about apples.....you responding by talking about oranges.

I agree with you that when we talk about statements by people, when interpreting what they say you must consider the context, and obviously the "times" when that made some things culturally acceptable and others not....example a hottie wearing a bikini.....where here it's not only whether this is in the 50's or today.....but location as well (i.e. Saudi Arabia vs Fort Lauterdale).

*But, this should occur when we "INTERPRET" the statement and pronounce judgment on the whole statement !*

Example: PSYCHO MOHAMMED stated: *"KILL THE MISHRAKUN"*

That's a DOCUMENTED FACT.  You may *"INTERPRET"* the statement from all perspectives: Context, Age, Place, etc....BUT YOU CANNOT *CHANGE or "MISINTERPRET" THE ACTUAL WORDS INVOLVED* in the sentence by Psycho Mohammed.

You can "INTERPRET" Mohammed's statement by saying "that's par for the course". That was a "good" or "bad" thing. Or, it is a "good" or "bad" thing in that period of History..........BUT YOU CANNOT DO ANY "INTERPRETATION" of the fact that Psycho Mohammed actually said the words: "*"KILL", "THE",  "MISHRAKUN" !!!"*

*THE WORDS IN "KILLTHE MISHRAKUN" are INVIOLATE.....* THE WORDS CANNOT BE CHANGED IN THE PROCESS OF "INTERPRETATION".

And, that my confused friend is what I am stating in my post:

I state the INVIOLATE WORDS of Mohammed, or the people in the HADITH that have given the FINALLY APPROVED ISLAMIC VERSION that has the same INVIOLABILITY as the KORAN'S WORDS........and then......*ONLY THEN*...... I make my judgment......

And, in most cases I don't even have to "INTERPRET" or make my judgment.

The very words and actions of the PSYCHO Mohammed are so fucking REPULSIVE that *NO INTERPRETATION IS NECESSARY.*

When I repeatedly state that the PSYCHO Mohammed is a Historically Documented *MASS MURDERER, THIEF, PEDOPHILIC RAPIST*........Each one of these epithets *IS A DOCUMENTED FACT USING THE INVIOLATE WORDS OF THE KORAN and/or THE HADITH !!!*

Yes, my conclusion is an "INTERPRETATION". However, if in the Koran or Hadith, the Psycho Mohammed is stated as saying that he actually robbed caravans.....and those words are *INVIOLATE* then my *"INTERPRETATION"* of the TRUTH of the subject should be, by all that's sacred in LOGIC, that Psycho Mohammed was a THIEF. 

Bottom line: I get the distinct impression that you are confused and doing some "double-talk"  to cover up your confusion.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A FULL EXPLANATION?
> 
> Who's explaining Sunni Man? And what is an explanation?
> 
> An interpretation????
> 
> 
> 
> OK then, tell me what is wrong with the post concerning the Jewish view of Satan?
Click to expand...


Nothing. And I explained it. Look above and you will see my quote of the question regarding Satan and responded. But you can't say that this interpretation is from the Torah.

An explanation is an interpretations Sunni Man. The Torah is sacrosanct, but the Talmud? Any other books? Holy? Divine? Sorry. Inspired? Yes, but even then, man is not perfect. 

So, if you want non-interpretive stuff, then you need go to the Torah. Just as we would need to got to the Qur'an as you stated previously.

You made my point in reverse.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> I know there is such thing as moderate muslims I just said I couldnt name any * RIGHTOUS * muslims off the top of my head, which says something about that religion


*The Role of Righteous Muslim Persons,*

LONDON  A new publication highlighting Muslim acts of heroism during the Holocaust will be published on Wednesday, chronicling the role played by Muslims who defended Jews during World War II.

The 34-page booklet, titled The Role of Righteous Muslim Persons, was initiated by Faith Matters, a London-based interfaith organization that works toward reducing extremism and fostering social cohesion in the UK. The aim of the booklet is to inform religious communities and the general public about the littleknown stories of courageous Muslims who stood up against injustice, protecting Jews during the Holocaust.


Guided by their Muslim faith and personal desire to do what was right, they protected and saved the lives of many potential victims. The publication also aims to counter the narrative that no Muslims played a part in the defense of Jewish communities during the War.

The work focuses on people deemed Righteous Gentiles by Jerusalems Yad Vashem and highlights the role played by individuals, families and communities in countries such as Albania, Algeria, Tunisia, Morocco, Turkey, Croatia, and Bosnia and Herzegovina.

New booklet reveals Muslim acts of heroism during Holocaust


----------



## Ropey

gautama said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's simply extreme.  To look at the books, one must needs look at the times in which the books were birthed.
> 
> When I look to the ancient Hebrew Torah and use pilpul to study Talmud with many other who are more learned than I, there is a marked difference in the approach of ancient Judaism then and how it is practiced today.
> 
> The difference, as I said, is interpretive. I know you will not accept this, so I will just agree to disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey,
> 
> You are correct in that I will OBVIOUSLY disagree with you.
> 
> Could be because you are STILL missing my point.
> 
> I get the impression that we are in the apple/orange stage.
> 
> I am talking about apples.....you responding by talking about oranges.
> 
> I agree with you that when we talk about statements by people, when interpreting what they say you must consider the context, and obviously the "times" when that made some things culturally acceptable and others not....example a hottie wearing a bikini.....where here it's not only whether this is in the 50's or today.....but location as well (i.e. Saudi Arabia vs Fort Lauterdale).
> 
> *But, this should occur when we "INTERPRET" the statement and pronounce judgment on the whole statement !*
> 
> Example: PSYCHO MOHAMMED stated: *"KILL THE MISHRAKUN"*
> 
> That's a DOCUMENTED FACT.  You may *"INTERPRET"* the statement from all perspectives: Context, Age, Place, etc....BUT YOU CANNOT *CHANGE or "MISINTERPRET" THE ACTUAL WORDS INVOLVED* in the sentence by Psycho Mohammed.
> 
> You can "INTERPRET" Mohammed's statement by saying "that's par for the course". That was a "good" or "bad" thing. Or, it is a "good" or "bad" thing in that period of History..........BUT YOU CANNOT DO ANY "INTERPRETATION" of the fact that Psycho Mohammed actually said the words: "*KILL THE MISHRAKUN !!!"*
> 
> *THE WORDS IN "KILLTHE MISHRAKUN" are INVIOLATE.....* THE WORDS CANNOT BE CHANGED IN THE PROCESS OF "INTERPRETATION".
> 
> And, that my confused friend is what I am stating in my post:
> 
> I state the INVIOLATE WORDS of Mohammed, or the people in the HADITH that have given the FINALLY APPROVED ISLAMIC VERSION that has the same INVIOLABILITY as the KORAN'S WORDS........and then......*ONLY THEN*...... I make my judgment......
> 
> And, in most cases I don't even have to "INTERPRET" or make my judgment.
> 
> The very words and actions of the PSYCHO Mohammed are so fucking REPULSIVE that *NO INTERPRETATION IS NECESSARY.*
> 
> When I repeatedly state that the PSYCHO Mohammed is a Historically Documented *MASS MURDERER, THIEF, PEDOPHILIC RAPIST*........Each one of these epithets *IS A DOCUMENTED FACT USING THE INVIOLATE WORDS OF THE KORAN and/or THE HADITH !!!*
> 
> Yes, my conclusion is an "INTERPRETATION". However, if in the Koran or Hadith, the Psycho Mohammed is stated as saying that he actually robbed caravans.....and those words are *INVIOLATE* then my *"INTERPRETATION"* of the TRUTH of the subject should be, by all that's sacred in LOGIC, that Psycho Mohammed was a THIEF.
> 
> I get the distinct impression that you are confused and doing some "double-talk"  to cover up your confusion.
Click to expand...


You've been hanging around idiots and haters. Look at your Caps and Bolds and outrage. Online? 

That's not the language or method of those who truly want to discuss.

That's the language of one who wants to demand, and from those kinds of demands springs hate.

Regardless of any book.  I could refute all of what you say, but that would change nothing in your mind, so why would I even try. 

Go with yours as I go with mine.


----------



## Ropey

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Okay man, I wasn't getting the answers I was asking for anyways.
> 2. Stay thirsty my friend.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



I put forward that you were not getting the answers you wanted to get. 

Then why did you ask questions? For your own answers back.

Just get a tape recorder. Record all this 'stuff' you have and then when you are alone you can listen to your own words. 

That's not discussion.  You are already on your track. I see that. 

I am out of this thread that I wouldn't have normally entered into anyway.

So, it must be for some reason that your title drew me in.   

Be well.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Sorry but Satan has power in this world, I can't agree with the Jewish teachings on this.
2. And death is in the power of Satan, says so when Adam and Eve followed Satan's will eating the forbiden fruit, they were warned that knowing what good and evil was, and it meant that they had to surely die, because they bowed to another non-god, Satan, this is why men die, because they put another before G-d, which costed Adam and Eve, and costs us too.
3. This may be hard for you to digest, but if there is no Satan, then there is no sin.
4. Because if Satan wasn't real, and was fictional, then being tempted never happened, and no one could of displeased G-d, because no one listened to a false god.
5. There is a battle going on, and this battles is for your souls, and Satan is here in the world, and can kill you, and will kill you and be there when you die.
6. Even G-d sent a reminder to the Jews from Mt. Sinai, *You shall have no other gods before ME*.
7. Thats the first one!
8. G-ds saying, do not follow Satan anymore, but what does Moses find them doing when he comes down from Sinai?
9. Making a god, the golden calf.
10. Who put the Jews up to it?
11. Satan.
12. That is why Moses went back up Sinai, and had G-d, transcribe the second set of tablets, both he and G-d knew Satan did this, and didn't allow the ruler of this world to win, thats why G-d didn't just wipe all the Jews out and start over again with Moses.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Ropey

Good and Evil

But the tree was knowledge. Nowhere did I say that evil was fictional. You do not read to understand.

My last post to you and advice.

Use your knowledge to make your choices.

If your choices are to vomit hate, then go ahead.

There are more than a few others here on all sides of the divides that will support it.

I won't. Even if you put the platform that ISLAM = Devil that must be fought.

I simply disagree with your interpretation.

Keep yours. I keep mine.


----------



## Sunni Man

Islams view of the the evil one is very similar to Judiasms.

Satan can only do what God allows.

The story of Job illustrates this.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Ropey said:


> Good and Evil
> 
> But the tree was knowledge. Nowhere did I say that evil was fictional. You do not read to understand.
> 
> My last post to you and advice.
> 
> Use your knowledge to make your choices.
> 
> If your choices are to vomit hate, then go ahead.
> 
> There are more than a few others here on all sides of the divides that will support it.
> 
> I won't. Even if you put the platform that ISLAM = Devil that must be fought.
> 
> I simply disagree with your interpretation.
> 
> Keep yours. I keep mine.





1. The Jewish interprtation is Satan is fictional, you have been saying there's just good and evil from the beginning of your conversation. *I say thats false!!!!*
2. If there is no Satan, then I say there can be no sin. 
3. Thats a *period*.
4. No sin could of ever happened.
5. And we could never sin.
6. And should not of ever had to die.
7. Now you go and keep yours, cause I don't want it.
8. I will keep mine too., thanks.
9. Stay thirsty my friend.
10. And you don't have to respond again, you seem to talk riddles anyways, you can keep it.
11. Also G-d and Satan are not working together, G-d is against Satan, and will some day remove Satan from the earth, till then, humans deal.
12. How do you teach that to your children, "Okay son, G-d and Satan are working together in the earth, just to trick you into sin, its up to you to choose good or evil though, but again then ofcourse, you could of lived for ever but,..to bad, G-d is out to get you!"


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Thats was some strange dude Ropey.
2. Anyway, Islam is the agent and personally directed by Satan, there is no doubt about it.
3. Look at Islam, and what it condones.
4. Sunni man, hasn't even said it was wrong, or evil, or anything for that matter.
5. He approves of what happened to the Christians in Egypt and Nigeria.
6. If anyone can prove Islam isn't a death cult working for Satan, then get busy doing it.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 5. He approves of what happened to the Christians in Egypt and Nigeria.



Quit making up lies.

 I never said I approved or condoned this tragedy.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. He approves of what happened to the Christians in Egypt and Nigeria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit making up lies.
> 
> I never said I approved or condoned this tragedy.
Click to expand...





1. Ahhh,...there it is.
2. What should I make of this? 


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

Sunni Man said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The info I provided are either VERBATIM staments from the KORAN, or Islam's Most Sacred Book after the KORAN, The HADITH.*
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect nitwit
> 
> Only the Quran is considered sacred.
> 
> The Hadiths are recorded in several books and are not considered sacred.
Click to expand...


Phoni-Baloni-Sunni,

Name the SECOND most SACRED....and I mean *SACRED * Book(s) in ISLAM after the KORAN.

And don't try to wiggle out with your usual "smoke & mirrors" BULLSHIT.

C'mon arsehole......let's hear it.


----------



## Sunni Man

gautama said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The info I provided are either VERBATIM staments from the KORAN, or Islam's Most Sacred Book after the KORAN, The HADITH.*
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect nitwit
> 
> Only the Quran is considered sacred.
> 
> The Hadiths are recorded in several books and are not considered sacred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phoni-Baloni-Sunni,
> 
> Name the SECOND most SACRED....and I mean *SACRED * Book(s) in ISLAM after the KORAN.
> 
> And don't try to wiggle out with your usual "smoke & mirrors" BULLSHIT.
> 
> C'mon arsehole......let's hear it.
Click to expand...

Again, only the Quran is considered sacred and the word of God in Islam.

There is No second sacred book in Islam.

The Hadiths are a collection of the sayings of the Prophet; but are not considered sacred.


----------



## gautama

Ropey said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's simply extreme.  To look at the books, one must needs look at the times in which the books were birthed.
> 
> When I look to the ancient Hebrew Torah and use pilpul to study Talmud with many other who are more learned than I, there is a marked difference in the approach of ancient Judaism then and how it is practiced today.
> 
> The difference, as I said, is interpretive. I know you will not accept this, so I will just agree to disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey,
> 
> You are correct in that I will OBVIOUSLY disagree with you.
> 
> Could be because you are STILL missing my point.
> 
> I get the impression that we are in the apple/orange stage.
> 
> I am talking about apples.....you responding by talking about oranges.
> 
> I agree with you that when we talk about statements by people, when interpreting what they say you must consider the context, and obviously the "times" when that made some things culturally acceptable and others not....example a hottie wearing a bikini.....where here it's not only whether this is in the 50's or today.....but location as well (i.e. Saudi Arabia vs Fort Lauterdale).
> 
> *But, this should occur when we "INTERPRET" the statement and pronounce judgment on the whole statement !*
> 
> Example: PSYCHO MOHAMMED stated: *"KILL THE MISHRAKUN"*
> 
> That's a DOCUMENTED FACT.  You may *"INTERPRET"* the statement from all perspectives: Context, Age, Place, etc....BUT YOU CANNOT *CHANGE or "MISINTERPRET" THE ACTUAL WORDS INVOLVED* in the sentence by Psycho Mohammed.
> 
> You can "INTERPRET" Mohammed's statement by saying "that's par for the course". That was a "good" or "bad" thing. Or, it is a "good" or "bad" thing in that period of History..........BUT YOU CANNOT DO ANY "INTERPRETATION" of the fact that Psycho Mohammed actually said the words: "*KILL THE MISHRAKUN !!!"*
> 
> *THE WORDS IN "KILLTHE MISHRAKUN" are INVIOLATE.....* THE WORDS CANNOT BE CHANGED IN THE PROCESS OF "INTERPRETATION".
> 
> And, that my confused friend is what I am stating in my post:
> 
> I state the INVIOLATE WORDS of Mohammed, or the people in the HADITH that have given the FINALLY APPROVED ISLAMIC VERSION that has the same INVIOLABILITY as the KORAN'S WORDS........and then......*ONLY THEN*...... I make my judgment......
> 
> And, in most cases I don't even have to "INTERPRET" or make my judgment.
> 
> The very words and actions of the PSYCHO Mohammed are so fucking REPULSIVE that *NO INTERPRETATION IS NECESSARY.*
> 
> When I repeatedly state that the PSYCHO Mohammed is a Historically Documented *MASS MURDERER, THIEF, PEDOPHILIC RAPIST*........Each one of these epithets *IS A DOCUMENTED FACT USING THE INVIOLATE WORDS OF THE KORAN and/or THE HADITH !!!*
> 
> Yes, my conclusion is an "INTERPRETATION". However, if in the Koran or Hadith, the Psycho Mohammed is stated as saying that he actually robbed caravans.....and those words are *INVIOLATE* then my *"INTERPRETATION"* of the TRUTH of the subject should be, by all that's sacred in LOGIC, that Psycho Mohammed was a THIEF.
> 
> I get the distinct impression that you are confused and doing some "double-talk"  to cover up your confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been hanging around idiots and haters. Look at your Caps and Bolds and outrage. Online?
> 
> That's not the language or method of those who truly want to discuss.
> 
> That's the language of one who wants to demand, and from those kinds of demands springs hate.
> 
> Regardless of any book.  I could refute all of what you say, but that would change nothing in your mind, so why would I even try.
> 
> Go with yours as I go with mine.
Click to expand...


Ropey-Dopey,

I doubt if anyone of us really change another's mind on anything. The best we can do is to be informative and hopefully learn thisa or thata that we might not have come across before.

You seemed to be well versed in religion and I was surprised, actually amazed that you were obviously missing the point with your confused double-talk. And, I was hoping that I was wrong....*and YOU would set me right.*

Instead,  I find out  that you can't back up your bullshit, or double-talk......and have to resort to insulting my method of presentation that delineates in a more compelling manner what I consider the important points....or more accurately clarifies others.....so, all I will say is: fuck you, and stick your torah up your arse.

I hope the torah's new location will be more productive in educating you than it did in the previous location.

And, FYI, I can live with that.


----------



## gautama

Sunni Man said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect nitwit
> 
> Only the Quran is considered sacred.
> 
> The Hadiths are recorded in several books and are not considered sacred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoni-Baloni-Sunni,
> 
> Name the SECOND most SACRED....and I mean *SACRED * Book(s) in ISLAM after the KORAN.
> 
> And don't try to wiggle out with your usual "smoke & mirrors" BULLSHIT.
> 
> C'mon arsehole......let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, only the Quran is considered sacred and the word of God in Islam.
> 
> There is No second sacred book in Islam.
> 
> The Hadiths are a collection of the sayings of the Prophet; but are not considered sacred.
Click to expand...


Phoni-Baloni-Sunni,

I am not going to pour thru volumes of books, magazines, and scholarly journals to document the fact that you're full of shit as EVERY ONE of your previous posts were or seem to be.

But I distinctly recall descriptions of the HADITH being considered ISLAM'S  *SECOND MOST SACRED* Book(s)  after the Koran on NUMEROUS occasions.


----------



## Ropey

gautama said:


> Ropey-Dopey,so, all I will say is: fuck you, and stick your torah up your arse.
> 
> I hope the torah's new location will be more productive in educating you than it did in the previous location.
> 
> And, FYI, I can live with that.



You will have to. Very few people who are enlightened will discuss with one who uses the above method of discussion. 

Why would I waste my time?  Well, I am enlightened so I try, but you must indeed find your own way from what you think. 

Not from what I say. And the door to enlightenment?

Is locked to hate.  It's the wrong path. Someday you may find the correct one instead of vainly thrashing against what you have no control over. The above words you post show the state of your soul.

You are locked to seeing this, but any human that has the enlightened thinking (and many do) would do what I do which is simply to shirk from your state. 

Which is what I do, whilst I pray that you find that which is lost to you. The door is inside of you, not outside.

You search outside. You demand action outside. If the action is not to your liking then you become angry. With that anger you accelerate your distaste for what is happening. The distaste, when accelerated moves closer and closer to hate which is then more than a demand, it is an ultimatum to damage and hurt.

You don't see that, but many others who read this page, will see my words and your responses to my words and understand how hate is birthed. 

It's a simple equation. 

Here's the thing. Just because you don't like what I have to say, you think you have a right to treat another with disrespect. You propose damage on another simply because you can't accept that that persons view is different than yours. Now, since you can't damage me physically you turn it into a what? Curse? Think now. Stop for one minute and 

THINK.

You curse me and wish me harm, for what?

My view? 

And you don't think that's hatred?  

Disagreement is seemingly not enough for you. And I should attempt to enlighten you?   How? Impossible.

First you would need to perform a spiritual journey where you can search for that which has been lost. Or possibly never had. Without that respect for humanity, you can not even begin that path.


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> You curse me and wish me harm, for what?
> 
> My view?
> 
> And you don't think that's hatred?



Look who's talking


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You curse me and wish me harm, for what?
> 
> My view?
> 
> And you don't think that's hatred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's talking
Click to expand...


Yes, the one who held you to task for your Avatar:





You make my point. In a discussion with one side angry, you jump in to see if you can also create more anger. This is the main basis for your posts. And always against that side that has the star on your toilet paper. Do you remember your Avatar before this one?

You make my point.


----------



## gautama

Ropey said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey-Dopey,so, all I will say is: fuck you, and stick your torah up your arse.
> 
> I hope the torah's new location will be more productive in educating you than it did in the previous location.
> 
> And, FYI, I can live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to. Very few people who are enlightened will discuss with one who uses the above method of discussion.
> 
> Why would I waste my time?  Well, I am enlightened so I try, but you must indeed find your own way from what you think.
> 
> Not from what I say. And the door to enlightenment?
> 
> Is locked to hate.  It's the wrong path. Someday you may find the correct one instead of vainly thrashing against what you have no control over. The above words you post show the state of your soul.
> 
> You are locked to seeing this, but any human that has the enlightened thinking (and many do) would do what I do which is simply to shirk from your state.
> 
> Which is what I do, whilst I pray that you find that which is lost to you. The door is inside of you, not outside.
> 
> You search outside. You demand action outside. If the action is not to your liking then you become angry. With that anger you accelerate your distaste for what is happening. The distaste, when accelerated moves closer and closer to hate which is then more than a demand, it is an ultimatum to damage and hurt.
> 
> You don't see that, but many others who read this page, will see my words and your responses to my words and understand how hate is birthed.
> 
> It's a simple equation.
> 
> Here's the thing. Just because you don't like what I have to say, you think you have a right to treat another with disrespect. You propose damage on another simply because you can't accept that that persons view is different than yours. Now, since you can't damage me physically you turn it into a what? Curse? Think now. Stop for one minute and
> 
> THINK.
> 
> You curse me and wish me harm, for what?
> 
> My view?
> 
> And you don't think that's hatred?
> 
> Disagreement is seemingly not enough for you. And I should attempt to enlighten you?   How? Impossible.
> 
> First you would need to perform a spiritual journey where you can search for that which has been lost. Or possibly never had. Without that respect for humanity, you can not even begin that path.
Click to expand...


Ropey-Dopey,

I know all about "hate eating a person up"......and all that unstoppable verbiage that usually flows from that bromide.

And, don't get me wrong, bromides are usually repositories of centuries of learning and experience.

It's just that I don't hate you. I consider you a supercilious oaf who chose the scholarly way of life probably because of a modicum of interest in religion.....but mainly because average and above average jew-boys are invariably pointed into the direction of rabbinic studies especially if they are talentless in the competitive World.

Plus, Mama & Papa will never berate you, or throw your inadequacy in your face as a competitor in the REAL WORLD while you enjoy a life of average, or below average  income and the respect due to a "saintly" man......no matter how much of an imposter you actually are.

Unfortunately, your "saintly" philosophical blatherings have more than an apparent tinge of an ego the size of a dinasaur's arse. You submerge your frustration, and repressed rage and are *palpably eager to RETALIATE* ....... masquerading your own *HATE* in pious babble that wouldn't fool a lobotomized paramecium.

And so, my pompously pious phoney......don't be too eager to yank the torah outa your arse. After all, a boobala with a torah is better than one without.

"without"....geddit ?

That's gratuitous, but I couldn't help it. That's the kind of a guy I am.

PS: Don't forget to thank me.


----------



## Jos

> The Lavon Affair refers to a failed *Israeli covert operation*, code named Operation Susannah, conducted in Egypt in the Summer of 1954. As part of the *false flag operation*, a group of Egyptian Jews were recruited by Israeli military intelligence for plans to plant bombs inside Egyptian, American and British-owned targets. The attacks were to be blamed on the Muslim Brotherhood, Egyptian Communists, "unspecified malcontents" or "local nationalists" with the aim of creating a climate of sufficient violence and instability to induce the British government to retain its occupying troops in Egypt's Suez Canal zone.[1] The operation caused no casualties, except for the members of the cell who committed suicide after being captured.
> 
> The operation became known as the Lavon Affair after the Israeli defense minister Pinhas Lavon, who was forced to resign because of the incident, or euphemistically as the Unfortunate Affair or The Bad Business (Hebrew: &#1492;&#1506;&#1505;&#1511; &#1489;&#1497;&#1513;*, HaEsek Bish or &#1492;&#1506;&#1505;&#1511; &#1492;&#1489;&#1497;&#1513;, HaEsek HaBish). *After being denied for 51 years*, the surviving agents were in 2005 officially honored with a *certificate of appreciation* by the Israeli President Moshe Katzav.


Lavon Affair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,

1. I like Ropey a lot, but his way of dealing with reality is off the hook strange to me.
2. He thinks humanity is some river, where humanity just goes along to get along, in it with everyone else, not able to change course, where we blindly crash into each other, and obstcales, over water falls, through rapids, and out to some unknown sea.
3. Good or bad, whatever comes  to any of us, he thinks its Gods will, which I think thats a fatalest way of looking at God, God doesn't want bad things to happen to him or me, those who worship the real God, he wants us to prosper, not suffer, and live a blessed life, then come unto him after we're gone from this world.
4. I do understand he is in bed with Islam day in day out in Israel, which can screw your mind on the details of reality, and being PC is his best way to protect him and his, if anyone were to find out who he is, and he may be well known in Israel, which would bring even more attention to him, if he didn't use PC towards Islam.
5. Death is a product of sin, its in the human nature, bond by blood, everyone is in sin, wether we like it or not, this sin came from bowing down to another god, which was no God, God sent His Son, Jesus Christ in order to set things straight, to be a payment for sin, he died on a cross, which indeed His cross is humankinds cross road, either you select the cross, or you abandon all the forgiveness available to you, the propition earned by Jesus Christ is given as a gift to all those who would look to him, and trust in his sacrifice being raised up on the cross as Moses raised up the staff with the snake on the end of it, that allowed those who did to not die from the attacks of Satan.
6. So God used a snake for the Jews to escape death when Moses led them out of the dessert, the very thing that harmed mankind, Satan was given the title of a slithering snake, after Satan tricked Adam and Eve into eating of the forbiden fruit, later Jesus Christs arival mirrors what Moses did, the Jews consiidered Jesus a snake, and had him murdered on a cross, being lifted up, just like what Moses did, these two events are to instruct the Jews and the whole world, to show the Jews and Gentiles that indeed, death can be avoided, and the penality of death can and will be destroyed, when Satan is taken out of the way, then and only then, will mankind be totally with God, and be like unto him, but to only his true believers, Jesus Christ didn't have to die, being the son of God, but he did it as a favor to his followers, the favor was laying down his life to those who love him, and if you do indeed love Jesus, you will not have to suffer death, for death here is life there, one day death will be no more, thats when Satan will be taken away, and one day it will it will be forever, thats when Gods world will start anew and be reborn.
7. Its not just a stream of humanity returning to God, uncontroablly doing whatever they do, wether its murder, rape, theft, its *ALL* okay, being good, just get to God and you will be fine, thats a joke, and Gods not laughing, either.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

Jesus spoke the truth; the worship of "One" god.

Then Paul came along and invented the cult known as Christianity.

And turned Jesus into a God.


----------



## chesswarsnow

SOrry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> Jesus spoke the truth; the worship of "One" god.
> 
> Then Paul came along and invented the cult known as Christianity.
> 
> And turned Jesus into a God.





1. Paul did not, Jesus Christ was already God.
2. One thing I always marvel at is when Jesus said to the Jews, "Before Abraham I am."
3. I love that quote.



Regards,
SirjamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Paul did not, Jesus Christ was already God.


Nope.

Jesus never said he was God.

Others claimed he was.

Now that belief is part of the cult known as Christianity.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Paul did not, Jesus Christ was already God.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Jesus never said he was God.
> 
> Others claimed he was.
> 
> Now that belief is part of the cult known as Christianity.
Click to expand...





1. You claim to have been a Christian before, and was even taught to be  a Jew.
2. Where did you receive seed at?
3. Amongst the thorns?
4. Sad that.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. You claim to have been a Christian before, and was even taught to be  a Jew.


Yes, I was a Christian for many years.

No, I wasn't taught to be a Jew.

I studied with the Jews in order to understand the Old Testament better. (Torah and Tanakh)


----------



## High_Gravity

Anyone know what the fuck happened in Egypt this past weekend? 10 years ago I talked to a few Egyptians who told me that Christians in Egypt were protected and safe, it looks like that is no longer the case.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You claim to have been a Christian before, and was even taught to be  a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was a Christian for many years.
> 
> No, I wasn't taught to be a Jew.
> 
> I studied with the Jews in order to understand the Old Testament better. (Torah and Tanakh)
Click to expand...




1. I may be sorry I asked, but were you a Muslim before you were a Christian, then went back to being a Muslim, because you were going to be killed?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. I may be sorry I asked, but were you a Muslim before you were a Christian,......


Nope, I was a Christian for many years.

Raised Roman Catholic and married a Baptist lady.

Taught Sunday school for years.

Held Bible studies in my home.

And even preached from the pulpit a few times.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I may be sorry I asked, but were you a Muslim before you were a Christian,......
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I was a Christian for many years.
> 
> Raised Roman Catholic and married a Baptist lady.
> 
> Taught Sunday school for years.
> 
> Held Bible studies in my home.
> 
> And even preached from the pulpit a few times.
Click to expand...


Sunni if you dont mind me asking what caused you to convert?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I may be sorry I asked, but were you a Muslim before you were a Christian,......
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I was a Christian for many years.
> 
> Raised Roman Catholic and married a Baptist lady.
> 
> Taught Sunday school for years.
> 
> Held Bible studies in my home.
> 
> And even preached from the pulpit a few times.
Click to expand...




1. I seriously doubt your a Muslim then your just playing a game with everyone here.
2. A typical *troll*.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






High_Gravity said:


> Sunni if you dont mind me asking what caused you to convert?






1. Seriously man, don't you know the answer to this yet?
2. Satan.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni if you dont mind me asking what caused you to convert?


After reading the Bible many times over.

I came to the conclusion that Jesus was not God; nor did he ever claim to be a God.

And that Paul, who never met Jesus, had hijacked the teachings of Jesus and created the cult known as Christianity.

One day, about ten years ago; I happened to see a copy of the Quran at a book store and looked thru it.

There was Jesus, Abraham, Moses, Noah, and all of the rest.

Intrigued, I got my own copy and started studying it.

I could see that Islam fit my spiritual beliefs, political outlook, and personal values.

Seven weeks later I converted to Islam and have never looked back.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni if you dont mind me asking what caused you to convert?
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the Bible many times over.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that Jesus was not God; nor did he ever claim to be a God.
> 
> And that Paul, who never met Jesus, had hijacked the teachings of Jesus and created the cult known Christianity.
> 
> One day, about ten years ago; I happened to see a copy of the Quran at a book store and looked thru it.
> 
> There was Jesus, Abraham, Moses, Noah, and all of the rest.
> 
> Intrigued, I got my own copy and started studying it.
> 
> I could see that Islam fit my spiritual beliefs, political outlook, and personal values.
> 
> Seven weeks later I converted to Islam and have never looked back.
Click to expand...


Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





High_Gravity said:


> Thank you for answering my question.






1. Don't tell me you believe this horseshit?
2. Oh brother.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Don't tell me you believe this horseshit?
> 2. Oh brother.


What, you don't believe that a fellow Texan could convert to Islam?   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j7Pw3_aHEE[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for answering my question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Don't tell me you believe this horseshit?
> 2. Oh brother.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


People convert to Islam all the time, why is this so unbelievable to you?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Total horseshit, sorry I don't buy it.
2. You're being used as a sucker.
3. Anyone who beleives this might as well kiss a pig.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Total horseshit, sorry I don't buy it.


Here is another Texan convert to Islam.   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp7VP7xH2UU[/ame]


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I can tell you frankly anyone who converts to Islam from Christianity received *bad seed*.
2. Lacking growth, stoney place, and forthwith fell.
3. If this is your lot in life, I feel sorry for you.
4. Sunni man, is such a bullshiter, its hard to tell if he's serious.
5. The easiest ones for Satan to pick off were those whom received seed on stoney ground.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

Here is another one cheeswarsnow.

I know her personally.

She is from Austin, Texas; has a PhD., and teaches at the University.   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhr_vbly9j8[/ame]


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I stopped looking Sunni man, at the youtube links, I don't care about those who fall enough to hear what they say, Satan is doubling his efforts, he has you and owns you, if anyone converts because of you, then they too were on stoney ground, whether they were Christians or not.
2.  I can not help you, and don't even wish too.
3. As far as I know, there is no hope for you ever returning to Christ, having stepped on the blood of Christ when you left.
4. Sorry dude, but now it had been better if you had never even been born.
5. Some may say, its a fate worse than death.
6. But I don't say that, I pity that you are in this situation, I don't pity you, but I feel bad for you, but there's a great gulf fixed, and neither can I come over there to you to help you.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. I stopped looking Sunni man, at the youtube links,


Yea, cause they burst your fantasy bubble cheeswarsnow.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I stopped looking Sunni man, at the youtube links,
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, cause they burst your fantasy bubble cheeswarsnow.
Click to expand...





1. Hey I am not your keeper, I never even saw you before, neither do I want to now, Satan has you, and thats now your problem.
2. Sure I know there are people like you who lose faith, and go to Satan, don't think I don't know it, there's always a possibility for Christians to fail, you've proven it yourself.
3. And saying you couldn't find proof that Jesus was God or saying he never said he was God, is a total line of horseshit, you know it as well as I do.
4. But seeing your now an agent for Satan, I understand why you do it.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

Cheeswarsnow, you mention Satan a hundred times for every one time you mention Jesus.

Satan seems to be your object of adoration?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> You mention Satan a hundred times for every one time you mention Jesus.
> 
> Why is Satan your object of adoration?





1. You jest ol silver tongued deciple of Satan.
2. And you should be able to see my objective is to tattoo Islam with Satan, as there is no doubt Satan is the father of Islam.
3. You can search my id its renouded for Christian doctrine.
4. Furthermore I been been online ranting about  what Islam is well before 911.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Jos

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I stopped looking Sunni man, at the youtube links,
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, cause they burst your fantasy bubble cheeswarsnow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hey I am not your keeper, I never even saw you before, neither do I want to now, Satan has you, and thats now your problem.
> 2. Sure I know there are people like you who lose faith, and go to Satan, don't think I don't know it, there's always a possibility for Christians to fail, you've proven it yourself.
> 3. And saying you couldn't find proof that Jesus was God or saying he never said he was God, is a total line of horseshit, you know it as well as I do.
> 4. But seeing your now an agent for Satan, I understand why you do it.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...

but was not Satan one of Gods angels?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Jos said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, cause they burst your fantasy bubble cheeswarsnow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hey I am not your keeper, I never even saw you before, neither do I want to now, Satan has you, and thats now your problem.
> 2. Sure I know there are people like you who lose faith, and go to Satan, don't think I don't know it, there's always a possibility for Christians to fail, you've proven it yourself.
> 3. And saying you couldn't find proof that Jesus was God or saying he never said he was God, is a total line of horseshit, you know it as well as I do.
> 4. But seeing your now an agent for Satan, I understand why you do it.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but was not Satan one of Gods angels?
Click to expand...




1. Yes.
2. Whats your point?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 2. Whats your point?


He thinks you are a tool of Satan.   

I just think you are a tool.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Whats your point?
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks you are a tool of Satan.
> 
> I just think you are a tool.
Click to expand...




1. Come on silver tongue, he doesn't believe there is a Satan.
2. I am a tool, tool of God, here to tattoo Islam with Satan.
3. You know I am telling the truth, SAY IT!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Whats your point?
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks you are a tool of Satan.
> 
> I just think you are a tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Come on silver tongue, he doesn't believe there is a Satan.
> 2. I am a tool, tool of God, here to tattoo Islam with Satan.
> 3. You know I am telling the truth, SAY IT!!!
Click to expand...

Satan hates Islam; because he knows it's from God.   

But, Satan loves Christianity. 

It's a cult he and Paul invented to steal people from God.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks you are a tool of Satan.
> 
> I just think you are a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Come on silver tongue, he doesn't believe there is a Satan.
> 2. I am a tool, tool of God, here to tattoo Islam with Satan.
> 3. You know I am telling the truth, SAY IT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Satan hates Islam; because he knows it's from God.
> 
> But, Satan loves Christianity.
> 
> It's a cult he and Paul invented to steal people from God.
Click to expand...





1. Batshit crazy talk.
2. Hey why haven't you disputed guatama's post about how it says in the koran, that Muslims are to, "Kill Christians when you see them?"
3. And why didn't you ever say what happened to those Christians that were murdered over New Years is bad or whatever?
4. You know what we call people like you here in Texas?



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks you are a tool of Satan.
> 
> I just think you are a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Come on silver tongue, he doesn't believe there is a Satan.
> 2. I am a tool, tool of God, here to tattoo Islam with Satan.
> 3. You know I am telling the truth, SAY IT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Satan hates Islam; because he knows it's from God.
> 
> But, Satan loves Christianity.
> 
> It's a cult he and Paul invented to steal people from God.
Click to expand...


A fascinating display of delusional interpretations of Fantasy and Mythology without any connection to REALITY.

These posts may not be the epitome of CRAPPOLA.....but it is certainly BULLSHIT piled on BULLSHIT.

Jes sayin.....


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 4. You know what we call people like you here in Texas?


"Pardner",  as in "howdy pardner"


----------



## gautama

Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. You know what we call people like you here in Texas?
> 
> 
> 
> "Pardner",  as in "howdy pardner"
Click to expand...


I like that.

Optimism is a good thing......unless you get carried away so that it annihilates REALITY.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. No.
2. Full of shit.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 3. And why didn't you ever say what happened to those Christians that were murdered over New Years is bad or whatever?



Wasn't there; so I don't know what happened or why.

Maybe it was self defense?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. And why didn't you ever say what happened to those Christians that were murdered over New Years is bad or whatever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't there; so I don't know what happened or why.
> 
> Maybe it was self defense?
Click to expand...




1. Now isn't it obvious folks??? 


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. And why didn't you ever say what happened to those Christians that were murdered over New Years is bad or whatever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't there; so I don't know what happened or why.
> 
> Maybe it was self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Now isn't it obvious folks???
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


Yes.

Of course, no one can ever know *completely* what happened....philosophically speaking. And that's the  bogus game the Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is playing to dodge your question.

But, obviously, as far as the law is concened, this is an open and shut case of another example of MUSLIM TERRORISM.....yes, MUSLIM. Doesn't have to be rationalized any further down.

Because, if there were enough righteous MUSLIMS around this shit wouldn't occur.

The FACT is, the OVERWHELMING NUMBER OF *MUSLIMS are either unequivocally for this SHIT, or willing to look the other way because they think it's OK.....as long as they don't have to put their arse on the line*

Thems the FACTS.

And, all this is obvious to the Phoni-Baloni-Sunni  as well.

Ya see, when it gets down to the nitty gritty.......Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is just a fucking *PHONEY*.

What I don't get is this: Here is another delusional idiot fully committed to the Fantasy & Mythology of an Anthropomorhic god of the Christian variey. Then explores some other god of the Judaism variety.....then settles on the OBVIOUSLY *WORST of the WORST varieties of the delusional fantasies: ISLAM !!!*

*WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS DELUSIONAL IDIOT'S REASONING TO PICK THE MOST IDIOTICAL AND BIZARRE FANTASY OF THE THREE WHEN THE CREATOR OF ISLAM IS A HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED: MASS MURDERER, THIEF, AND PEDOPHILIC RAPIST ?!?!?*

Not only that, looking at the horrific predatory ISLAMIC AGENDA where barbaric savagery throughout the World is clearly there for all to observe.......to *STILL PREFER* this Piece of Shit Delusional ISLAM Fantasy over the others *which are CLEARLY more beneficent than this IDIOTIC, and BRUTAL ISLAM?????*

I am extremely serious about this dilemma of mine.....I just can't understand how one can SEEMINGLY be a rational people....MORE THAN A BILLION OF THEM......and in the face of REALITY......*STILL BE DELUSIONAL IDIOTS of the ISLAM variety !!!!!*

And here is the penultimate creature on this issue: The Phoni-Baloni-Sunni. This Delusional FOOL actually *STUDIED* Christyianity, Judaism and Islam......and then picks....*FUCKING ISLAM !!!!*

THIS JUST BOGGLES MY MIND NO END !!!


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. That about covers it gautama.
2. I think you covered it *ALL*.
3. And no noe has ever said it better, a round of hands!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

Islam is the future of America    

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj2i3IwiAAc[/ame]


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Not if I can help it.
2. I will be tattoo Islam with Satan, and Islam will crumble in America.
3. You think that all my hard work isn't paying off?
4. It sure has, I have brought America a long way from where it was.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 3. You think that all my hard work isn't paying off?
> 4. It sure has, I have broght America a long way from where it was.


Sure you have.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Sunni man, you have got to know gautama is eating your brains out, what little you have left.
2. I am as we say in America, the *good cop*.
3. Gautama is the *bad cop* and he's just killing you in everyway dude.
4. Ofcourse I am giving you that tattoo you always wanted, be the face of Satan on your left arm.
5. But really how long can you pretend that this isn't just eating your guts out dude?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Sunni man, you have got to know gautama is eating your brains out, what little you have left.


What the heck are you talking about??    

Are you saying gautama is some kind of zombi cannibal


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. You obviosly are in denial.
2. And *batshit crazy*.
3. Seek medical help.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. You obviosly are in denial.
> 2. And *batshit crazy*.
> 3. Seek medical help.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



CWS,

Concerning Phoni-Baloni-Sunni......I gave this puzzling matter a lot of thought.

If what this enigma puked out is True......and he is truly a delusional fool that is committed to the Anthropomorphic Mythological god of the Organized Religions of the World, and went thru being a Christian version of it, studied Judaism, then picked the most *IDIOTICALLY BIZARRE BARBARIC version of it, i.e., ISLAM.......concocted by a HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED MASS MURDERER, THIEF, and a PEDOPHILIC RAPIST Mohammed ............then one of three conclusions is possible: *

(1) Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is one of these functional Delusional Fools, and there are *BILLIONS * of them, who believe in TOTAL FANTASY & MYTHOLOGICAL NONSENSE without a nanogram of REALIY but motivated primarily by the *FEAR of ETERNAL TORTURE, or PLEASURE (depending on  whether they please their "god" or piss their "god" off).*

or,

(2) Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is as you say is "Batshit crazy." However, your suggested medical help wouldn't do a fucking thing to cure him. There are literally *BILLIONS* of these Delusional Fools snuffling around all around one. And, for all intents and purposes, they are perfectly functional. 

Once Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is deemed indeed "batshit crazy" one cannot really analyze a loon whose brain is so convoluted that *any* explanation, no matter how bizarre, is possible.

or

(3) The possibility neither of us considered.....and that is: * Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is a GIGANTIC HOAX* perpetrated by a very wise man with a fantastic sense of humour !!!

Think about it !!!

Ya see, what gave him away is that HOW THE FUCK could anyone *STILL* believe in this *RIDICULOUS, BARBARIC ISLAMIC BULLSHIT*, in the light of all their PRESENT BLOODTHIRSTY BARBARISM throughout the World........ in comparison with the *OBVIOUS* benevolence of the *present* competing religions.

I say *PRESENT* competing Religions because in the Medieval periods the Christians were *INDISPUTABLY* the most savage, literally insane with bloodlust, what with the wars of total extermination between the Catholics and the Protestants, The *HORRIFIC* Spanish Inquisition which *BLATANTLY* continued for years, clearly with Popey-Dopey's knowledge and *tacit* approval. I am sure that there couldn't of been ANYONE who didn't know of the Spanish Inquisition.....especially if that was POPEY-DOPEY'S BUSINESS, and the Spanish Inquisition was practiced by Popey-Dopey's underlings.

BTW, the *UNEQUALLED SAVAGERY OF THE CHRISTIANS in MANKIND'S HISTORY* can still be surpassed by the fucking Muslims. After all, Iran will have  nuclear bombs in the near future. And, Pakistan has them already.

Please note: The above was the statement about INSANE BARBARITY by the Religious. The SECULAR Barbarity, by the COMMIES by far outdoes even the fantastic record of the Medieval Christians. Don't forget the N.Koreans in that mix. Then you have Genghiz Khan, Attila the Hun, etc.

So there you have it.

My opinion as to which of the three ?????

I hate to admit it. Because, I hate to think Phoni-Baloni-Sunni outsmarted us all.

So my conclusion is that he is a functional "batshit crazy" fucking Muslim.

And, a hopeless one of those Muslim arseholes as well.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






gautama said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. You obviosly are in denial.
> 2. And *batshit crazy*.
> 3. Seek medical help.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWS,
> 
> Concerning Phoni-Baloni-Sunni......I gave this puzzling matter a lot of thought.
> 
> If what this enigma puked out is True......and he is truly a delusional fool that is committed to the Anthropomorphic Mythological god of the Organized Religions of the World, and went thru being a Christian version of it, studied Judaism, then picked the most *IDIOTICALLY BIZARRE BARBARIC version of it, i.e., ISLAM.......concocted by a HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED MASS MURDERER, THIEF, and a PEDOPHILIC RAPIST Mohammed ............then one of three conclusions is possible: *
> 
> (1) Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is one of these functional Delusional Fools, and there are *BILLIONS * of them, who believe in TOTAL FANTASY & MYTHOLOGICAL NONSENSE without a nanogram of REALIY but motivated primarily by the *FEAR of ETERNAL TORTURE, or PLEASURE (depending on  whether they please their "god" or piss their "god" off).*
> 
> or,
> 
> (2) Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is as you say is "Batshit crazy." However, your suggested medical help wouldn't do a fucking thing to cure him. There are literally *BILLIONS* of these Delusional Fools snuffling around all around one. And, from all intents and purposes, perfectly functional.
> 
> Once Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is indeed "batshit crazy" one cannot really analyze a loon whose brain is so convoluted that *any* explanation, no matter how bizarre, is possible.
> 
> or
> 
> (3) The possibility neither of us considered.....and that is: * Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is a GIGANTIC HOAX* perpetrated by a very wise man with a fantastic sense of humour !!!
> 
> Think about it !!!
> 
> Ya see, what gave him away is that HOW THE FUCK could anyone *STILL* believe in this *RIDICULOUS, BARBARIC ISLAMIC BULLSHIT*, in the light of all their PRESENT BLOODTHIRSTY BARBARISM throughout the World........ in comparison with the *OBVIOUS* benevolence of the *present* competing religions.
> 
> I say *PRESENT* competing Religions because in the Medieval periods the Christians were *INDISPUTABLY* the most savage, literally insane with bloodlust, what with the wars of total extermination between the Catholics and the Protestants, The *HORRIFIC* Spanish Inquisition which *BLATANTLY* continued for years, clearly with Popey-Dopey's knowledge and *tacit* approval. I am sure that there couldn't of been ANYONE who didn't know of the Spanish Inquisition.....especially if that was POPEY-DOPEY'S BUSINESS, and the Spanish Inquisition was practiced by Popey-Dopey's underlings.
> 
> BTW, the *UNEQUALLED SAVAGERY OF THE CHRISTIANS in MANKIND'S HISTORY* can still be surpassed by the fucking Muslims. After all, Iran will have  nuclear bombs in the near future. And, Pakistan has them already.
> 
> Please note: The above was the statement about INSANE BARBARITY by the Religious. The SECULAR Barbarity, by the COMMIES by far outdoes even the fantastic record of the Medieval Christians. Don't forget the N.Koreans in that mix. Then you have Genghiz Khan, Attila the Hun, etc.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> My opinion as to which of the three ?????
> 
> I hate to admit it. Because, I hate to think Phoni-Baloni-Sunni outsmarted us all.
> 
> So my conclusion is that he is a functional "batshit crazy" fucking Muslim.
> 
> And, a hopeless one of those Muslim arseholes as well.
Click to expand...





1. Sure I agree with you, well you have to be *batshit cray* in order to fall for Islam, there's no doubt about it.
2. Muslims don't know they are *batshit crazy* either.
3. They think they are normal and we are the crazy ones for not falling for Islam.
4. They see all the immoral things that Islam allows them to do, and think, "Hey I love beng Muslim, because I get to be immoral, do evil things to others, just like mohammed did, and get a blessing from my god allah, who is in fact Satan, which they know now, but don't care, because hey, they can always say, "I didn't know" when they reach the real God on judgement day, saying, "I was tricked by Satan", but no more, I have revealed *ALL* things, and now that excuse isn't going to be valid.
5. Saying you just did what 1.5 billion other Muslims were doing isn't going to cut it Sunni man, your ass is toast!
6. Invest in some abestos underwear, it might be a good idea for you, no?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Jos

> The explosion at a church in the Egyptian city of Alexandria, which left 21 people killed and another 80 Muslims and Christians wounded, raises one question: Who was behind the blast?
> 
> The fresh plot by terrorists to target churches is an organized Zionist scenario aimed at creating a rift between Muslims and Christians.


tehran times : Mossad behind Egypt church blast

And if you think they wouldn't remember this
*The Lavon affair*


> The Lavon Affair refers to a failed Israeli covert operation, code named Operation Susannah, conducted in Egypt in the Summer of 1954. As part of the false flag operation, a group of Egyptian Jews were recruited by Israeli military intelligence for plans to plant bombs inside Egyptian, American and British-owned targets. The attacks were to be blamed on the Muslim Brotherhood, Egyptian Communists, "unspecified malcontents" or "local nationalists"


Lavon Affair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. You obviosly are in denial.
> 2. And *batshit crazy*.
> 3. Seek medical help.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWS,
> 
> Concerning Phoni-Baloni-Sunni......I gave this puzzling matter a lot of thought.
> 
> If what this enigma puked out is True......and he is truly a delusional fool that is committed to the Anthropomorphic Mythological god of the Organized Religions of the World, and went thru being a Christian version of it, studied Judaism, then picked the most *IDIOTICALLY BIZARRE BARBARIC version of it, i.e., ISLAM.......concocted by a HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED MASS MURDERER, THIEF, and a PEDOPHILIC RAPIST Mohammed ............then one of three conclusions is possible: *
> 
> (1) Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is one of these functional Delusional Fools, and there are *BILLIONS * of them, who believe in TOTAL FANTASY & MYTHOLOGICAL NONSENSE without a nanogram of REALIY but motivated primarily by the *FEAR of ETERNAL TORTURE, or PLEASURE (depending on  whether they please their "god" or piss their "god" off).*
> 
> or,
> 
> (2) Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is as you say is "Batshit crazy." However, your suggested medical help wouldn't do a fucking thing to cure him. There are literally *BILLIONS* of these Delusional Fools snuffling around all around one. And, from all intents and purposes, perfectly functional.
> 
> Once Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is indeed "batshit crazy" one cannot really analyze a loon whose brain is so convoluted that *any* explanation, no matter how bizarre, is possible.
> 
> or
> 
> (3) The possibility neither of us considered.....and that is: * Phoni-Baloni-Sunni is a GIGANTIC HOAX* perpetrated by a very wise man with a fantastic sense of humour !!!
> 
> Think about it !!!
> 
> Ya see, what gave him away is that HOW THE FUCK could anyone *STILL* believe in this *RIDICULOUS, BARBARIC ISLAMIC BULLSHIT*, in the light of all their PRESENT BLOODTHIRSTY BARBARISM throughout the World........ in comparison with the *OBVIOUS* benevolence of the *present* competing religions.
> 
> I say *PRESENT* competing Religions because in the Medieval periods the Christians were *INDISPUTABLY* the most savage, literally insane with bloodlust, what with the wars of total extermination between the Catholics and the Protestants, The *HORRIFIC* Spanish Inquisition which *BLATANTLY* continued for years, clearly with Popey-Dopey's knowledge and *tacit* approval. I am sure that there couldn't of been ANYONE who didn't know of the Spanish Inquisition.....especially if that was POPEY-DOPEY'S BUSINESS, and the Spanish Inquisition was practiced by Popey-Dopey's underlings.
> 
> BTW, the *UNEQUALLED SAVAGERY OF THE CHRISTIANS in MANKIND'S HISTORY* can still be surpassed by the fucking Muslims. After all, Iran will have  nuclear bombs in the near future. And, Pakistan has them already.
> 
> Please note: The above was the statement about INSANE BARBARITY by the Religious. The SECULAR Barbarity, by the COMMIES by far outdoes even the fantastic record of the Medieval Christians. Don't forget the N.Koreans in that mix. Then you have Genghiz Khan, Attila the Hun, etc.
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> My opinion as to which of the three ?????
> 
> I hate to admit it. Because, I hate to think Phoni-Baloni-Sunni outsmarted us all.
> 
> So my conclusion is that he is a functional "batshit crazy" fucking Muslim.
> 
> And, a hopeless one of those Muslim arseholes as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sure I agree with you, well you have to be *batshit cray* in order to fall for Islam, there's no doubt about it.
> 2. Muslims don't know they are *batshit crazy* either.
> 3. They think they are normal and we are the crazy ones for not falling for Islam.
> 4. They see all the immoral things that Islam allows them to do, and think, "Hey I love beng Muslim, because I get to be immoral, do evil things to others, just like mohammed did, and get a blessing from my god allah, who is in fact Satan, which they know now, but don't care, because hey, they can always say, "I didn't know" when they reach the real God on judgement day, saying, "I was tricked by Satan", but no more, I have revealed *ALL* things, and now that excuse isn't going to be valid.
> 5. Saying you just did what 1.5 billion other Muslims were doing isn't going to cut it Sunni man, your ass is toast!
> 6. Invest in some abestos underwear, it might be a good idea for you, no?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


CWS,

I agree with the points other than point 4's:

 "They see all the immoral things that Islam allows them to do, and think, "Hey I love beng Muslim, because I get to be immoral, do evil things to others, just like mohammed did, and get a blessing from my god allah, who is in fact Satan, which they know now, but don't care, because hey......"

Your problem is that you're thinking like a rational man. 

A rational man (you) thinks that any other rational man would see the evil perpetrated by their fellow whackjob Muslims like taking *innocent hostages* and slicing off their heads on TV (David Pearl was not only innocent, the idiot was actually *pro-muslim)*. Or, all the *horrific suicide-bombings* where the Muslims use their own women and children and blow them up with the women and children of their enemies. Or, *blowing up planes* with innocents on board, etc........

And so, a rational guy like you would logically assume that *any other rational person would obviously see that his fellow whackjob Muslims are perpetrating this obvious EVIL.......and LOGICALLY assume (as you do) that these fucking Muslims KNOW that this is EVIL. *

You (as a rational person) would thus assume that these fucking Muslims, *KNOWING* that what these other Muslim Psychos are perpetrating ALSO KNOW that this is EVIL.....*and are perpetrating this EVIL because this EVIL is approved by ISLAM !!!*

In other words, you (as a rational person) come to the LOGICAL CONCLUSION that ISLAM *KNOWINGLY* perpetrates EVIL....and, since the perpetration of EVIL is SATAN'S SPECIALTY......then ISLAM is KNOWINGLY following SATAN'S COMMANDS.

Well, my friend CWS, you are a 1000% *WRONG !!!*

Your crucial error is that you think that the Muslim whackjobs who slice innocents' throats, instruct their own women and children to blow themselves up in bits and pieces......and the same to their enemies women and children, etc........*KNOW THAT THIS IS EVIL.*

CWS, you are dealing with *DELUSIONAL MUSLIM WHACKJOBS WHO ARE NOT AWARE THEY ARE DOING "EVIL" !!!!*

These Delusional Muslim Whackjobs think they are *doing GOOD ....not evil !!!* 

These Delusional Muslim Whackjobs think that by blowing up themselves and innocents they are following the instructions of ISLAM.....and, here's the rub.......*THESE MUSLIM WHACKJOBS THINK THAT ISLAM IS GOOD......not EVIL as YOU think they do !!!*

And ISLAM itself........You are in TOTAL AND COMPLETE ERROR if you think that ISLAMISTS  *KNOW THAT ISLAM IS EVIL !!!!*

*CONTRARY TO WHAT YOU THINK,  THE ISLAMISTS THINK THAT ISLAM IS THE MESSAGE OF ALLAH DELIVERED BY MOHAMMED ......AND IS GOOD.*

*I REPEAT:*These Delusional Fucking Muslims *ACTUALLY THINK THEY ARE DOING GOOD......and are following ALLAH's or "GOD'S" commands ......by way of the sayings of their PSYCHO PROPHET, MOHAMMED.*

*Read ALL of Phoni-Baloni-Sunni's statements. *

You will find that all these BARBARIC BLOODTHIRSTY HORRIFIC DEEDS by the Delusional Whackjob Muslim Psychos........are GOOD (not evil). That they serve the purpose of a victory for ISLAM (which to the idiot is a Religion of "GOOD"....*not* evil).

And, here is some news fer ya, CWS:

I am almost 99.99999999% certain that even that fucked up MASS MURDERER, THIEF, and PEDOPHILIC RAPIST MOHAMMED......did *NOT* see himself as a perpetrator of EVIL.......THAT TOTAL WHACKJOB MOHAMMED *MIGHT OF ACTUALLY THOUGHT OF HIMSELF AS A "MESSENGER OF ALLAH i.e."GOD" ..... and ..... doing GOOD !!!!*

You are way.....way.....WAY OFF in your analysis that the fucking Muslims *KNOWINGLY* think that they are doing evil, and that ISLAM = EVIL.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. So guatama your saying that basically Muslims don't know, and or are not aware that Islam is *evil* or of Satan?
2. And that I have gotten this all worng with saying that they have to know?
3. I don't see how that's possible man.
4. Its just to plain to see, like the nose on your face.
5. Lets try and break this down then.
6. Islam's prophet said, that Muslims should murder the non-believers where ever they find them, am I right?
7. Now everyone knows murder is evil am I right?
8. And here we have thier beloved prophet saying its okay to murder then.
9. And also we hear from Muslims how Islam is a religion of peace right?
10. Now its not difficult to see how just these two so called religious teachings conflict with each other, look you don't have to be a genius to see it, so I have to conclude that Islam is evil and its followers are willingly evil, following evil teachings, for evil ends, its an open and shut case, slam dunk!
11. I brand Islam to be *EVIL*, and of *SATAN*, there is no doubt.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunni Man

chesswarsnow said:


> 11. I brand Islam to be *EVIL*, and of *SATAN*, there is no doubt.


I am sure many world leaders will listen to your grandiose pontifications and act accordingly.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11. I brand Islam to be *EVIL*, and of *SATAN*, there is no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure many world leaders will listen to your grandiose pontifications and act accordingly.
Click to expand...


I agree.

See. There is the proof that we can agree on something Sunni Man. Even if it seems to me that you also fall into the same pool when we look at your stance.

Which is to forcefully move (what, you think they will leave happily? Never again) every Jew onto an Island and patrol the island to keep them locked in.

For their protection you say?

Then your plan for the Homosexuals of the world to be incarcerated and forced through mandatory programming to 'Cure Them of Their Vile Affection'. If they continue, you said then they would be locked up forever. 

So all Jews and Homosexuals. 

All races of the world who have Homosexuals. All countries that contain Jews and Homosexuals. 

And you see Chess's hatred, but not yours?

I see his and yours.  So do others. 

At least Chess sees his. He simply validates it as a good thing. You do not even see yours.

So, Sunni Man. Who is more blind. You or Chess?

I say you.

You say....


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. So guatama your saying that basically Muslims don't know, and or are not aware that Islam is *evil* or of Satan?
> 2. And that I have gotten this all worng with saying that they have to know?
> 3. I don't see how that's possible man.
> 4. Its just to plain to see, like the nose on your face.
> 5. Lets try and break this down then.
> 6. Islam's prophet said, that Muslims should murder the non-believers where ever they find them, am I right?
> 7. Now everyone knows murder is evil am I right?
> 8. And here we have thier beloved prophet saying its okay to murder then.
> 9. And also we hear from Muslims how Islam is a religion of peace right?
> 10. Now its not difficult to see how just these two so called religious teachings conflict with each other, look you don't have to be a genius to see it, so I have to conclude that Islam is evil and its followers are willingly evil, following evil teachings, for evil ends, its an open and shut case, slam dunk!
> 11. I brand Islam to be *EVIL*, and of *SATAN*, there is no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



CWS,

Sorry ole chap, but you STILL don't geddit.

Your logic is unassailable. But as any educated person knows, if you start with a wrong premise......then you can build on it as logically as Newton himself......and still be *WRONG.*

The irony here is that even your premise is correct. Your logic is perfect.......so where the fuck are you going wrong ? How come you're way ..... way....off base ?

Let's examine your problem.

You're premise is: Islam is evil. Mohammed is an Evil Psycho. That the evidence of that should be clear to even a lobotomized paramecium.  

And you are correct. Islam is a Political Force masquerading as a Religion with an Evil Freak Mohammed who is a Historically Documented *Mass Murderer, Thief, and a Pedophilic Rapist*, concocting this Political Force as a Religion by throwing in Allah, standard religious verbiage somewhat brutal compared to others, and spicing it up more for the idiots with the fucking 72 virgins and getting wasted on hash for ETERNITY !!!!

The instructions in the Koran, laid bare, have the principal agenda as: Make the World the Caliphate of Islam, prefereably by word.....*BY SWORD IF NECESSARY !!!*

No other Religion clearly spells out: DEATH TO THE INFIDELS !!!

So, CWS......you are *ABSOLUTELY CORRECT* in that Mohammed is a VICIOUS PSYCHO, and ISLAM IS EVIL.

And, *anyone* with the intelligence of a demented flea should come to the conclusion that: *ISLAM, the concoction of a Murderous PSYCHO Mohammed is EVIL !!!*

Hence, logically......you, CWS, conclude that the followers of Islam, the Muslims, who should *obviously KNOW* that Islam and Mohammed are Evil......*MUST BE EVIL THEMSELVES IF THEY ARE THE WILLING SERVANTS OF THIS EVIL.*

*AND SO, CWS.....LOGICALLY....YOU THINK THAT ISLAM & ITS CREATOR, THE UNREPENTANT MASS MURDERER MOHAMMED and the followers, THE MUSLIMS ...... are ALL KNOWINGLY......EVIL.*

And, anybody that is KNOWINGLY EVIL.....is truly EVIL and the servant of SATAN !!!

And, I predicted that to be your stance in my previous post.

*AND YOU ARE WRONG !!!*

CWS, you are wrong in that even that PSYCHO FREAK Mohammed might have *NOT KNOWN* that he was evil. 

That PSYCHO MOHAMMED probably thought that HE WAS DOING GOOD !!!

PSYCHO MOHAMMED, BEING A COMPLETELY FUCKED UP PERSON.......MAY HAVE.....AND PROBABLY DID......BELIEVE THAT HIS  "ISLAM" WAS THE SALVATION OF MANKIND.

I don't know whether the Psycho actually thought that he *heard voices from Allah (via angel Gabriel)*.....and just spiced his crap with that bit of bullshit.....but UNDOUBTEDLY his followers the MUSLIMS believe that *MOHAMMED, as the "PROPHET" is GOOD, and that consequently ISLAM is GOOD.....BECAUSE THAT IS ALLAH'S WILL !!!*

So, when these fucking delusional Muslims have their own children and women blow themselves into bloody chunky bits and pieces together with their enemy's children and women....... they are making *THEIR ULTIMATE SACRIFICE FOR THE GLORY OF THEIR GOD, ALLAH !!!!*

*THESE RIDICULOUS DELUSIONAL IDIOTS THINK THAT THEY ARE PROTECTING THEIR ALLAH FROM US INFIDELS WHO ARE OUT TO DESTROY THEIR ALLAH ........ AND NO SACRIFICE IS TOO GREAT TO PROTECT THEIR FUCKING ALLAH !!!!*

*THESE FUCKING RIDICULOUS MUSLIMS THINK THEY ARE DOING THE ULTIMATE GOOD !!!!* 

Bizarre as this may sound CWS.......*THEM'S THE FACTS.*

Now, I know it is difficult for you to accept how absolutely PREPOSTEROUS this scenario is with respect to Reality.

But, when you get into RELIGION.....you enter into a World which is not only *UNREALISTIC.....to the Nth degree*, you enter into a World which is *BIZARRE and OBVIOUSLY DELUSIONAL.*

Take yourself, or that supercilious Ropey-Dopey.......You  two believe in a Fantasy, a Mythological Anthropomorphic "God" who is a TOTAL ARSEHOLE in the Old Testament.....an egotistical whackjob, blood thirsty maniac, consumed by pride, and in general a vengeful arsehole. I know scores of people better than your "god" of the Old Testament. And yet.....*BILLIONS OF PEOPLE WORSHIPPED "HIM" !!!!*

CWS, were *ALL* those *BILLIONS* of delusional religious idiots *EVIL ?!?!?*

O.K. Now here comes Jesus......because of this story and that story....Jesus becomes the son of "GOD" with so-called "miracles" etc. Yet no *verifiable* "miracles" ever recorded for ~2000 years.  And, we are supposed to believe in such details as "God" comes in three parts (Father, Son, and Holy Ghost).....where is there any *PROOF* of any of this ?

You Delusional Religiologists pray, not only pray everyday like that jackanapes Ropey-Dopey whose belief is so bizarre that he can't even mention the *name "god"* out of reverence......but *WHY ????* 

*BY NOW, DONCHA REALIZE THAT YOUR PRAYERS HAVE THE SAME STATISTICAL RESULTS AS PRAYING TO THE NEAREST ROCK IN YOUR GARDEN..........BUT YOU STILL PRAY LIKE A BUNCH OF TRAINED RETARDS ?????*

Doncha see how ridiculous all that religious crap is ????

Answer: *Of course NOT !!!*

Let's face it: in many ways the Muslims are just like you.

Yet, devout Christians, or comparably, the devout Jews (or the Muslims) would insist there is the proof of "god".

I know some devout people even contradict their own Religion's approved theorists....like the Catholic Church officially acknowledges that there isn't any proof........but all this must be accepted on FAITH.

And rightfully so......call any Chairman of the Philosophy Dept in any recognized University in the World (except some like these phoney TV Universities).....and they will *all* tell you that the unanimous consensus of the Greatest Philosophers of Mankind have the same conclusion: You cannot *prove* the existence or the non-existence of "God" ........ that is a matter of *FAITH.*

Personally, I don't know if there is a "GOD" or not. 

I believe in Einstein's or Spinoza's "GOD"......like them I don't know if "IT" exists or not.

But like them, I believe that if "IT" exists, "IT" is the Sum Total of the Laws of the Universe.

And, praying to the Laws of the Universe  is like praying to a lightning so that it doesn't strike you.

When we die, we will become fertilizer......no different than the cockroach scurrying around hither or yon.

But, getting back to you birds...... 

CWS.......what about your Popey-Dopey, who is *also* supposed to be the voice of "god" (under certain circumstances) how do these "holy joes" stack up in the glare of historical scrutiny.

Well, ole pal........the verdict is as damning as the "holiness" of Mohammed.

Obvious examples, in addition to the fact that these saintly representatives of Peter frolicked behind the scenes with women and even had children, is the fact of the Popey-Dopey who looked the other way when his Jesuit Priest, Whackjob Savanarola *INSANELY TORTURED AND MURDERED IN THE MOST HORRIFICALLY UNSPEAKABLE WAY THOUSANDS OF "HERETICS" OVER A PROLONGED PERIOD OF TIME KNOWN AS "THE SPANISH INQUISITION" !!!*

Or,

Howzabout the "WARRIOR POPE" Julius II: When a rather large city was beseiged by his troops, surrounding and starving the city into submission......the second in command asked the Saintly Pope Julius what to do.

Popey-Dopey Julius II replied: *KILL THEM.....KILL THEM ALL!!!*

The Second in Command, shocked.....stated: "But, your Holy Popiness.....almost 1/2 of the population of the city are CATHOLICS !!!"

Whereupon Popey-Dopey Julius II stated:*KILL THEM...KILL THEM ALL.....GOD WILL KNOW HIS OWN !!!!*

Now, CWS......I want to ask you some questions:

(1) Do you think that Popey-Dopey Julius II was *EVIL ????*

(2) When the Second in Command carried out His Popiness's order was HE *EVIL ?!?!?*

(3) Were the Catholics who  STILL followed the PSYCHO, His Holiness the Popey-Dopey........*EVIL ?????* 

And, finally......considering the Historical Fact that the Christians (Catholics & Protestants) were *barbarically* annihilating each other for decades in Medieval Times......were they *EVIL ???*

Surely, the Christians on either side *KNEW* that they were acting as savages.....torturing, and butchering each other *IN THE NAME OF THEIR "GOD"*.......were they *EVIL ????*

Do you Religious Whackjobs (Christians and Jews included) think that it is honky-dory to butcher, torture and murder your religious enemies if you are sincerely believing that you are *PROTECTING* your delusional "god" ???

I like you CWS, you are most definitely a good, very likeable guy...... and I hate to wake you up....... but *RELIGION* is a tool that results in a helluva lot of GOOD.......but also *EVIL*

And, good friend......the same goes for Catholics.

Bottom line: *RELIGION IS A DELUSION .....be aware that delusions are dangerous.*


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,




1) Do you think that Popey-Dopey Julius II was EVIL ????

(2) When the Second in Command carried out His Popiness's order was HE EVIL ?!?!?

(3) Were the Catholics who STILL followed the PSYCHO, His Holiness the Popey-Dopey........EVIL ????? 



1. Well sure I will answer, though I don't actually know all the details, or facts, but just lets say what your saying reflects what happened.
2. I think Pope Julius was hastly taking action on those within the city, and it could be said was acting evil, perhaps he was somewhat under the control of Satan, which reflects bad on him now, if this is all true as to what you said.
3. He was less evil, but then again, he could of been used by Satan, as happens all the time with all sorts of leaders, either religious or not.
4. Those who followed this Pope, didn't have the choice to decide, so I would say they had no say in the matter, and were not being evil, or an agent or rep for Satan.
5. I think even the best of men can and have been used of Satan, and I think it can still happen.
6. Judas Iscariot, wasn't all that bad of a person but he did get used, his reaction was to kill himself, which he did.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do you think that Popey-Dopey Julius II was EVIL ????
> 
> (2) When the Second in Command carried out His Popiness's order was HE EVIL ?!?!?
> 
> (3) Were the Catholics who STILL followed the PSYCHO, His Holiness the Popey-Dopey........EVIL ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Well sure I will answer, though I don't actually know all the details, or facts, but just lets say what your saying reflects what happened.
> 2. I think Pope Julius was hastly taking action on those within the city, and it could be said was acting evil, perhaps he was somewhat under the control of Satan, which reflects bad on him now, if this is all true as to what you said.
> 3. He was less evil, but then again, he could of been used by Satan, as happens all the time with all sorts of leaders, either religious or not.
> 4. Those who followed this Pope, didn't have the choice to decide, so I would say they had no say in the matter, and were not being evil, or an agent or rep for Satan.
> 5. I think even the best of men can and have been used of Satan, and I think it can still happen.
> 6. Judas Iscariot, wasn't all that bad of a person but he did get used, his reaction was to kill himself, which he did.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



Good ole CWS, I hope the story (it's a historical fact) about His Holiness Popey-Dopey Julius II is not all you got after my somewhat detailed post. 

I gave you a lot to think about.

G'luck.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Again I hear people ranting about those really good people, Christians, while evil people Islam get a pass.
2. This is the world we live in, you just can't see it.
3. Ignorant people always ranted against those who revealed and stood by truth.
4. History always repeats itself.
5. They were agianst Noah.
6. The Prophets.
7. Jesus.
8. The Catholic Church.




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Again I hear people ranting about those really good people, Christians, while evil people Islam get a pass.
> 2. This is the world we live in, you just can't see it.
> 3. Ignorant people always ranted against those who revealed and stood by truth.
> 4. History always repeats itself.
> 5. They were agianst Noah.
> 6. The Prophets.
> 7. Jesus.
> 8. The Catholic Church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



CWS,

I want to reiterate, again, that I consider you the Creme de la Creme of the most Honest, Likable, above average in Intelligence chaps that I know.

However, there is something *essential* in this thread that you are missing or dodging.

And that is:

What about dudes like the INCOMPARABLE, MOST SUPER PSYCHO of all the MONSTERS in the HISTORY of MANKIND:The Jesuit *SAVANAROLA* and his Merry Band of Catholic Psychos perpetrating the HORRENDOUS *"SPANISH INQUISITION * ???

These SUPER PSYCHOS perpetrated the MOST HORRENDOUSLY UNBELIEVABLE TORTURES and MURDERS UNPARALLELED IN THE HISTORY OF MANKIND !!!!

Were they EVIL ????

And, what about "His Holiness" the Popey-Dopey whose underling was the SUPER PSYCHO Savanarola ?

And, don't for a second try to dodge the issue by stating that "His Holiness" the Popey-Dopey didn't know anything about it !!!

Even a lobotomized paramecium would realize that this UNEQUALED HORROR in the WESTERN RELIGION couldn't somehow, miraculously, be unnoticed by "His Holiness" Popey Dopey. *ESPECIALLY,* since "His Holiness" Popey Dopey was the NUMERO UNO HONCHO of the Catholic Enterprise, and the Jesuits were known to be the "apple of his eye". And, the fact that the knowledge of what goes on in the Western Religious World was *certainly* one of Popey-Dopey's major duties. Plus, these Jesuits were Popey-Dopey's direct underlings directly reporting to him their activities.

So the conclusion is *inescapable: POPEY DOPEY KNEW ABOUT THE "SPANISH INQUISITION"......and did "bupkus".*

*In other words: "His Holiness Popey-Dopey GAVE HIS TACIT APPROVAL......and that's the best case scenario for this ARSEHOLE !!!*

So, was "His Holiness" Popey-Dopey EVIL ???

But, that is not all. 

Consider the *HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS.....probably MILLIONS* of both the Catholics and Protestants that heinously tortured and murdered each other and died gruesome deaths.

Were they EVIL ???

Ya see, my dear chap....... The Catholics *WERE....(PAST TENSE)* just as fucked up.....probably even more than the *IRREFUTABLY* fucked up Muslims.

Of course, the Muslims have *ALWAYS* been fucked up. Because, as followers of ISLAM, a bloodthirsty "Religious" concoction by a crazed *MASS MURDERER, THIEF, and PEDOPHILIC RAPIST, MOHAMMED* there is no other *rational * conclusion......especially when the RIDICULOUS AGENDA of the Quran is so explicit.

So, my dear chap......what are you *OBVIOUSLY* missing ???

Answer: You are missing the fact that the existence or non-existence of "GOD" cannot be proven, or disproven. And, hence "RELIGION" *could* be a lot of BULLSHIT.

*RELIGIONS do a helluva lot of good. But, RELIGIONS ARE DELUSIONS....DELUSIONS are mental activities that are disconnected from REALITY.

Crap like "there is a heaven where one can ETERNALLY hump 72 virgins and get wasted on hash".....or, "the knowledge that "GOD" comes in 3 parts: Dad, Son, and Gasper (the Holy GHost).....which is an obviously unprovable fantasy, etc.

AND, DELUSIONS CAN BE DANGEROUS EVIL  HAPPENINGS, and/or THESE RELIGIONS i.e., DELUSIONS, PROVOKE  IRRATIONAL HAPPENINGS !!!*

Now, as an " intelligent religious person" you may not accept the above analysis.

And, that's OK.

However, ya gotta admit that:

A *NON-DELUSIONAL *person, i.e. an Agnostic or Atheist woulda *NEVER* perpetrated those RIDICULOUSLY EVIL, BARBARIC SLAUGHTERS (probably with millions dead) ...*in the NAME OF RELIGION*.....and, these, did Historically occur.

Now, the Atheists, i.e. the COMMIES.....out did, *by far,* even the *DELUSIONAL CATHOLICS*. But that doesn't have anything to do with the case that the *DELUSIONAL RELIGIOUS WHACKJOBS HORRENDOUSLY ANNIHILATED MILLIONS !!! *

Ya gotta admit that :

*THOSE MILLIONS OF PEOPLE SLAUGHTERED IN THE NAME OF RELIGION WOULDA LED A HELLUVA LOT OF A BETTER LIVES IF THERE WASN'T ANY RELIGION.....ESPECIALLY THE CHRISTIAN RELIGION !!!*

And so, CWS, my dear chap ..... that is my heartfelt message to you.

As a committed Catholic, of course, you won't change......for the present time.

Hopefully, when you get to analyzing.....with time....you'll *KNOW* how fucking ridiculous this whole Religious thing is,  which is, in REALITY: *FANTASY & REGURGITATED MYTHOLOGY replicated into Christianity, Islam, Judaism, etc.... *

THEN.....you will change.

*I have hope for you.*

G'Luck.


----------



## Samir

first the jews
then the cross
then we win

heheheheh


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I dont know man, I wasn't around when as you say, the millions were slaughtered by Catholics, so I can't say that I was resposible, or even what evils they may have done.
2. Could be they were misled of Satan, most likely if everything that took place, happened like you said.
3. Or the Catholics of that age, got fed up, and pushed back, I don't know, I wasn't there to witness it, lets leave the past where it is, and focus on now.
4. Islam/Muslims are the ones killing for allah, and in my expert opinion, allah is Satan, which I think we agree on that.
5. So there you have it.
6. So, seeing we see eye ball to eye ball, on that, lets get busy exposing Islam for what it is, for the betterment of humanity, I know you want that.
7. You're a rare person with lots of guts, there isn't that many like you and I out there, koodos to you my friend.
8. Most people online are some chicken hearted posters, wanna appeace Islam, while Islam won't be appeased.
9. Its up to people like you and I to stand up to Islam here online, and trust me, we are making headway, Islam is crumbling, and its all because of people like you and I, and our work we keep doing online.
10. So keep up the good work, you are winning the battle, and we shall over come some day!
11. For the good of humanity everywhere.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

Samir said:


> first the jews
> then the cross
> then we win
> 
> heheheheh



Samir the schlamir,

Not if enough of us dhimmis wake up to the threat of you Muslim Arseholes.

BTW, Schlamir is the cousin of Schlamazal.....some Jew-boy told me that.


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. I dont know man, I wasn't around when as you say, the millions were slaughtered by Catholics, so I can't say that I was resposible, or even what evils they may have done.
> 2. Could be they were misled of Satan, most likely if everything that took place, happened like you said.
> 3. Or the Catholics of that age, got fed up, and pushed back, I don't know, I wasn't there to witness it, lets leave the past where it is, and focus on now.
> 4. Islam/Muslims are the ones killing for allah, and in my expert opinion, allah is Satan, which I think we agree on that.
> 5. So there you have it.
> 6. So, seeing we see eye ball to eye ball, on that, lets get busy exposing Islam for what it is, for the betterment of humanity, I know you want that.
> 7. You're a rare person with lots of guts, there isn't that many like you and I out there, koodos to you my friend.
> 8. Most people online are some chicken hearted posters, wanna appeace Islam, while Islam won't be appeased.
> 9. Its up to people like you and I to stand up to Islam here online, and trust me, we are making headway, Islam is crumbling, and its all because of people like you and I, and our work we keep doing online.
> 10. So keep up the good work, you are winning the battle, and we shall over come some day!
> 11. For the good of humanity everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



CWS,

Keep trying to understand the *BIG* Picture. Don't dodge it.

As I stated.....as far as I'm concerned, you're Creme de La Creme among the people I came into contact with....with the exception of my wife.

And, I have met a helluva lot of fine people.

G'luck, my friend.


----------



## Ozmar

Poli_Sigh said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poli_Sigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally - all organized religions are ridiculous - they just reach different levels of hilarity. Talk about some absurd ideas, take the Catholic church.  Until I learned about the world's other religions, it was the record-setter and -holder of the most unbelievable manipulative crap around.  The Muslim religion definitely covers that and more.  It quit simply is outrageous.
> 
> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is precisely why those wise old guys who set it all up made damn sure this great nation could never become a theocracy.  We are a nation under God not religion - and the difference scans light years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in any one of the Organized  Religions of the World.
> 
> This Anthropomorphic god 95% of you worship is just pure fucking ridiculous. Belief in fantasy and myths is what it is.
> 
> I believe in Einstein's or Spinoza's God. Where God, if It exists, is the Sum Total of the Laws of the Universe.
> 
> Praying to god of the Organized Religions of the World has the same statistical results as praying to the nearest rock in your garden.....*AND YOU FUCKING KNOW IT !!!*
> 
> Yet, does that wake you up from your ridiculous beliefs in FANTASY ?????
> 
> I don't know if my God exists or not, but if It does, prayers to my God is like praying to a lightening so it won't strike you.
> 
> When we die, we will become fertilizer.... just like the lowly cockroach snuffling (my cute neologism) around hither and yon.
> 
> DEAL WITH THAT.
> 
> Nothing more ridiculous than the other Organized Religions of the World is ISLAM !!!!!
> 
> Here *BILLIONS* of Religious Idiots believe in a Political Force masquerading as a Religion because Mohammed throws in Allah, some religious horseshit, and sweetens up the concoction with boinking 72 virgins, and getting wasted on drugs for Eternity.
> 
> And, who is this fucking PROPHET MOHAMMED ???
> 
> Mohammed is the HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED *MASS MURDERER (described as such in ISLAM'S own 2nd Sacred book after the Koran....the HADITH), THIEF, and PEDOPHILIC RAPIST !!!!!*
> 
> And, *BILLIONS* of Religious Idiots are worshiping this MONUMENTAL FRAUD !!!!
> 
> *HOW FUCKING RIDICULOUS CAN ONE GET ?!?!?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or you preaching to the choir or just preaching?
> 
> Hinduism is the oldest religion. next Judaism, followed by Buddhism, Christianity, Islam.
> 
> Considering Islam is younger than Christianity, they may not have caught up with them yet in the mass murder department.
Click to expand...

i think Islam has exceeded in the mass murder department.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,

******gautama's answer******

1. I'm not trying to dodge anything, ofcourse I live in this era, and can't speak for Christians who lived a thousand years ago more or less.
2. Satan has a very powerful effect on some people more than others.
3. Anyone can be turned astray by Satan.
4. Anyone can be brought down by Satan, but the only problem Satan has, he can't touch you after your dead, God can, but not Satan.
5. Satan has an end, but God, Jesus Christ does not, thats where mans strenght abides.
6. This is faith, faith in knowing God has final control, in this world, and thats where Christians need to know we can find strenght.
7. I know you don't believe in Jesus Christ gautama, and thats your choice, and ofcourse Gods choice, for many are called but few chosen.
8. How God decides to call or choose a person is not within my reach of knowledge, can the called or chosen know if they were either called or chosen is another great question?
9. But I am greatful so very indeed greatful to be within the Church of God, being lost, yes I was, but being found yes I am.
10. Sometimes the first step in the right direction is the only one that counts or is needed.
11. The rest God takes care of.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,

******Ozmars answer******


1. I tend to agree, for Islam murders the soul for ever, Christians even if doing Satan's work, killing or being killed can not send an innocent person to eternal damnation.
2. And even if Satan misleads Christians to do evil things, its still Satan doing it through mislead people, and I can not say for sure if these Christians are fulling held responsible.
3. But if you do evil for Satan, and are a follower of his, as *ALL* those in Islam are, then you have doubled your doom, your punishment is assured, you will be flung into eternal hell and damnation.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> ******gautama's answer******
> 
> 1. I'm not trying to dodge anything, ofcourse I live in this era, and can't speak for Christians who lived a thousand years ago more or less.
> 2. Satan has a very powerful effect on some people more than others.
> 3. Anyone can be turned astray by Satan.
> 4. Anyone can be brought down by Satan, but the only problem Satan has, he can't touch you after your dead, God can, but not Satan.
> 5. Satan has an end, but God, Jesus Christ does not, thats where mans strenght abides.
> 6. This is faith, faith in knowing God has final control, in this world, and thats where Christians need to know we can find strenght.
> 7. I know you don't believe in Jesus Christ gautama, and thats your choice, and ofcourse Gods choice, for many are called but few chosen.
> 8. How God decides to call or choose a person is not within my reach of knowledge, can the called or chosen know if they were either called or chosen is another great question?
> 9. But I am greatful so very indeed greatful to be within the Church of God, being lost, yes I was, but being found yes I am.
> 10. Sometimes the first step in the right direction is the only one that counts or is needed.
> 11. The rest God takes care of.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



CWS.

I debated with myself for some time on whether I should respond to your *dodge* to my questions, my friend.

Why ? Answer: because it will lead to a dead end, embarrass you and your logic, and in the process offend you and create a rift between us which I definitely do not want.

But, then I came to the conclusion, probably the incorrect one, that it is important that you'd want me to show you, or at least present to you......*my* concept of the TRUTH even if it embarrasses the hell outa yours.

So, here goes.....

CWS, you state that you are *NOT* dodging my questions which are *very specific.* 

My questions cite several.....and there's a helluva lot more known, Historically Documented cases confirmed of occurrence  that you would have to "dodge" with your "cop out" responses.

For example: The decades of the slaughter of Catholics against Protestants during the Medieval Times regarding the verbiage of the particular DOGMA of their CULTS.

In other words, these two Christian Cults had HUNDREDS of THOUSANDS of each other torturing and murdering each other most *HORRENDOUSLY*.......all in the name of *RELIGION* !!!........ *THE CHRISTIAN RELIGION !!!*

You gotta admit: the delusional religious idiots woulda been alive....or lived longer and *certainly* felt better.....if they didn't die *but for their fucking RELIGIOUS BELIEFS !!!* 

The question I asked was: Were these delusional religious idiots EVIL ? And, you gave your non-responsive answer with the "I dunno" and the usual "SATAN verbiage".

Same thing with the SUPER MONSTER PSYCHO, the *CATHOLIC CHRISTIAN, JESUIT* SAVANAROLA, and his Merry Bunch of Psycho Catholic underlings COMMITTING THE MOST HORRIFIC GROUP TORTURE UNPARALLELLED IN THE HISTORY OF MANKIND, *THE "SPANISH INQUISITION",*  with the tacit approval of "His Holiness" the Popey-Dopey.

I asked you if these arseholes were EVIL ?

And, your response was the usual "I dunno" and the usual non-responsive "SATAN verbiage".

Same thing with that arsehole, "His Holiness" Popey Dopey who obviously knew what the hell was going on.......and did bupkus.

Your responses to all of these *MONUMENTAL QUESTIONS REGARDING YOUR FAITH & THE HISTORY OF YOUR FAITH* ........you sweep under the rug......with, essentially: *I DUNNO ?!?!?* and *the SATAN VERBIAGE ?!?!?*

*CWS, FACE UP TO IT.......YOU ARE DODGING THE QUESTIONS......AND, YOU FUCKING KNOW IT !!!*

"I don't know, I wasn't there 6 or 7 hundred years ago " *is no fucking answer* when historical facts recording these events are indisputable. Naturally, we don't know what each and every individual delusional religious idiot thought to himself as he was torturing or getting tortured....or murdering another Christian, or getting murdered by another Christian from a different cult.

*BUT, UNQUESTIONINGLY THESE ARE UNASSAILABLE FACTS  THAT THESE FUCKING RIDICULOUS DELUSIONAL CHRISTIANS OF BOTH CULTS WERE HORRENDOUSLY ANNIHILATING EACH OTHER........WHEN, IN POINT OF FACT......IT IS IRREFUTABLE THAT THEY WOULD NOT HAVE DIED IN THE NAME OF THEIR RELIGION IF THEY DIDN'T HAVE THAT FUCKING CHRISTIAN RELIGION !!!!!*

And, so my dear CWS........how do you respond to these *MONUMENTAL HISTORIC EVENTS IN THE RELIGION OF YOUR FAITH ?????*

*ARE YOU GOING TO RUN AWAY AND PREFER TO BURY YOUR HEAD IN THE SANDS OF IGNORANCE BECAUSE YOU ARE AFRAID OF THE TRUTH ?????*

Answer: *"I DUNNO"*......or *SATAN verbiage ??????*

CWS, you claim that you are *NOT* dodging the issue by your non-responsive *"SATAN verbiage".*

Surely, you must admit that is a *COP OUT* of Gargantuan Proportions !!!!

Let me spell it out for you: This *"SATAN verbiage* is non-responsive because it is a RELIGIOUS BULLSHIT answer. 

It is a *RELIGIOUS BULLSHIT* answer because it can be used to *DODGE* any question on any subject.

Example: A jerk murders his parents for their money. Question to the jerk: Why did you murder your parents. Answer: "Dunno, SATAN made me do it".

In this example, you, as a Catholic, probably will agree with the Catholic "PC" answer involving SATAN in this matter........BUT, COMING DOWN FROM THE "HEAVEN & HELL" BULLSHIT,  THE ANSWER IN REALISTIC TERMS IS: HE MURDERED FOR MONEY !!!

Another example.....and there are ZILLIONS of them....

Example: Johnnie, why did you steal them thar cookies ?
Answer: "I dunno, SATAN made me do it."

Again......as a Catholic, *YOU* might deduce that SATAN had some part in this squalid affair (joke)......*BUT WE ALL KNOW IN "REALISTIC TERMS" THAT THE FUCKING KID LIKES COOKIES AND HE WAS HUNGRY !!!*

CWS, getting the picture ??? Doncha  see that the RELIGIOUS BULLSHIT in terms of *REALITY* is *NON-RESPONSIVE .....and AMORPHOUS ????? Actually......COMPLETELY MEANINGLESS ????*

DONCHA SEE THAT "RELIGIOUS BULLSHIT" ANSWERS CAN BE USED TO DODGE *REALITY* IN ABSOLUTELY EVERY CASE......NO MATTER HOW OBVIOUS THE RESPONSE ????

Example: Why did Hitler invade Russia ? Answer: "GOD knows".

Why did you build your house on that hill ? Answer: "GOD knows".

Why did you marry your wife ? Answer: *"GOD knows".*

And, now that you realize that "I dunno", and the "SATAN verbiage" are *DODGES & NON-RESPONSIVE*......the *BIG QUESTION IS: WHY WERE YOU COMPELLED TO USE THESE PHONEY RESPONSES ????*

And, the answer my friend, is the one that I am almost 100% sure that, *at the present time ........ YOU WILL NOT ACCEPT.*

The answer to your NON-RESPONSIVENESS and DODGING is that if you did *NOT* dodge the questions you would have had to admit that your Catholicism, is UNADULTERATED, UNMITIGATED BULLSHIT......as *ALL * RELIGIONS ARE.

*BECAUSE RELIGIONS ARE DELUSIONS......constantly at odds with REALITY.......causing a helluva lot of good......but a helluva lot of EVIL as well.*

Bottom line: *IMO, it's better to live a life grounded in REALITY than in RELIGIOUS BULLSHIT.*

My friend CWS, naturally the choice is yours. And, with time I am almost positive..... as you seek the TRUTH (and not "dodge" it) ...... you will come to the same conclusion that I have.

G'luck.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Oh contrae my friend.
2. The answer you're looking for is never coming from me.
3. The past isn't the present, you're living in the past, and holding Christians in general to the past.
4. You see ol chum, even God doesn't do that, and you indeed are being more strict than God.
5. I am the total sum of my human experiance, but God has forgiven all the bad in my past, that which I used to be in my past before I met God that is, then I was born again, and God will forgive all the mistakes I make presently and in the future.
6. Thats a very forgiving spirit, don't ya think?
7. You on the other had want to bash any Christian over the head for something that may of happened a thousand years ago.
8. You want to beat down Christians, and that is wrong, your going down the wrong path.
9. On the other hand, you want to beat down Islam too, and thats something that does earn you some points in Gods eyes.
10. Just get rid of the Christian bashing, and beating down, and I think perhaps you just may get somewhere, I couldn't promise it ofcourse, its Gods call.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Oh contrae my friend.
> 2. The answer you're looking for is never coming from me.
> 3. The past isn't the present, you're living in the past, and holding Christians in general to the past.
> 4. You see ol chum, even God doesn't do that, and you indeed are being more strict than God.
> 5. I am the total sum of my human experiance, but God has forgiven all the bad in my past, that which I used to be in my past before I met God that is, then I was born again, and God will forgive all the mistakes I make presently and in the future.
> 6. Thats a very forgiving spirit, don't ya think?
> 7. You on the other had want to bash any Christian over the head for something that may of happened a thousand years ago.
> 8. You want to beat down Christians, and that is wrong, your going down the wrong path.
> 9. On the other hand, you want to beat down Islam too, and thats something that does earn you some points in Gods eyes.
> 10. Just get rid of the Christian bashing, and beating down, and I think perhaps you just may get somewhere, I couldn't promise it ofcourse, its Gods call.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



CWS,

Sorry old chap, but you are persisting with your dodge by obfuscating the issue with RELIGIOUS BULLSHIT.

You bring *YOUR* "GOD", a non-proven entity, into the discussion to prove *YOUR point, when every Tom, Dick, and Harry can bring THEIR  "GODS" into the argument to prove THEIR points.

Doncha see how THERE CAN BE NO RESOLUTION OF THE TRUTH OF ANY ISSUE IF EVERYONE BRINGS IN THEIR GODS & SATANS to prove THEIR POINTS ?!?!?

Nope, CWS......you just gotta face it: You can't use your RELIGIOUS BULLSHIT with "SATAN verbiage" and YOUR interpretation of what YOUR "GOD'S" opinion is to resolve ANY ISSUE as to the TRUTH of the matter. 

CWS, I know it's useless to discuss YOUR GREAT FLAW in ANY discussion because of your religiosity.

To repeat:

You simply do not understand that you can't run around using YOUR version of SATAN & GOD to prove or disprove anything.

WHY ?

ANSWER:  BECAUSE YOUR OPPONENTS WILL USE "THEIR" GODS, and "THEIR" SATANS to prove yours is BULLSHIT.

Again, CWS.......

Start thinking about the BIG picture without your RELIGIOUS BULLSHIT.

G'Luck.*


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Oh yes I can you watch me.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Oh yes I can you watch me.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



CWS,

Spot on, ole chap.

In order to have credibility in a serious discussion, you must prove your points without RELIGIOUS BULLSHIT.

I wish you well.

G'luck.


----------



## Kalam

National Post said:
			
		

> *Muslims offered themselves as "human shields" on Friday to protect Coptic Christians celebrating their Christmas in Egypt just a week after a church bombing that killed 21 people.*
> 
> ....
> 
> Egypt's Ahramonline reported that droves of Muslims had turned up at Coptic churches to act as "human shields."
> 
> It quoted Mohamed El-Sawy, a Muslim arts tycoon credited with first floating the "human shield" idea, as saying, "We either live together, or we die together."
> 
> "This is not about us and them," Dalia Mustafa, a student who attended mass at Virgin Mary Church on Maraashly, told Ahramonline.
> 
> "We are one. This was an attack on Egypt as a whole, and I am standing with the Copts because the only way things will change in this country is if we come together."
> 
> The Daily News Egypt reported that the front pew at a church in the Cairo district of Omraneya was filled with prominent Muslims from the neighborhood.
> 
> In his sermon, Father Hanna thanked the Muslims for attending.
> 
> "This is the way our Egypt climbs new heights and become prosperous," the paper quoted Father Hanna as saying.
> 
> At the Cleopatra Church in Heliopolis Khaled, a Muslim attendee, said, "It's an honor to be among you today and [to] celebrate [Coptic] Christmas with you."
> 
> ....
> 
> Muslims protect churches


----------



## gautama

Kalam said:


> National Post said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Muslims offered themselves as "human shields" on Friday to protect Coptic Christians celebrating their Christmas in Egypt just a week after a church bombing that killed 21 people.*
> 
> ....
> 
> Egypt's Ahramonline reported that droves of Muslims had turned up at Coptic churches to act as "human shields."
> 
> It quoted Mohamed El-Sawy, a Muslim arts tycoon credited with first floating the "human shield" idea, as saying, "We either live together, or we die together."
> 
> "This is not about us and them," Dalia Mustafa, a student who attended mass at Virgin Mary Church on Maraashly, told Ahramonline.
> 
> "We are one. This was an attack on Egypt as a whole, and I am standing with the Copts because the only way things will change in this country is if we come together."
> 
> The Daily News Egypt reported that the front pew at a church in the Cairo district of Omraneya was filled with prominent Muslims from the neighborhood.
> 
> In his sermon, Father Hanna thanked the Muslims for attending.
> 
> "This is the way our Egypt climbs new heights and become prosperous," the paper quoted Father Hanna as saying.
> 
> At the Cleopatra Church in Heliopolis Khaled, a Muslim attendee, said, "It's an honor to be among you today and [to] celebrate [Coptic] Christmas with you."
> 
> ....
> 
> Muslims protect churches
Click to expand...


Hope this isn't an "ADVANCED LEVEL" of *TAQIYAH*......because I was truly touched by this demonstration.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,







gautama said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Post said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Muslims offered themselves as "human shields" on Friday to protect Coptic Christians celebrating their Christmas in Egypt just a week after a church bombing that killed 21 people.*
> 
> ....
> 
> Egypt's Ahramonline reported that droves of Muslims had turned up at Coptic churches to act as "human shields."
> 
> It quoted Mohamed El-Sawy, a Muslim arts tycoon credited with first floating the "human shield" idea, as saying, "We either live together, or we die together."
> 
> "This is not about us and them," Dalia Mustafa, a student who attended mass at Virgin Mary Church on Maraashly, told Ahramonline.
> 
> "We are one. This was an attack on Egypt as a whole, and I am standing with the Copts because the only way things will change in this country is if we come together."
> 
> The Daily News Egypt reported that the front pew at a church in the Cairo district of Omraneya was filled with prominent Muslims from the neighborhood.
> 
> In his sermon, Father Hanna thanked the Muslims for attending.
> 
> "This is the way our Egypt climbs new heights and become prosperous," the paper quoted Father Hanna as saying.
> 
> At the Cleopatra Church in Heliopolis Khaled, a Muslim attendee, said, "It's an honor to be among you today and [to] celebrate [Coptic] Christmas with you."
> 
> ....
> 
> Muslims protect churches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't an "ADVANCED LEVEL" of *TAQIYAH*......because I was very touched by this demonstration.
Click to expand...




1. But think about it, we can't even get the so called moderate Muslim Sunni man, to say that these recent attacks in Africa were bad, unwarrented, or evil, or sad, or uncalled for, or anything.
2. Whats that tell you?
3. But this may be the first time that Muslims in Egypt have stood up for whats right, perhaps to protect that free money flow coming from USA that keeps them afloat, I wonder.
4. You are aware that these Muslims who acted as human shields are outside the Muslim teachings, which makes them all targets. 


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gautama

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't an "ADVANCED LEVEL" of *TAQIYAH*......because I was very touched by this demonstration.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. But think about it, we can't even get the so called moderate Muslim Sunni man, to say that these recent attacks in Africa were bad, unwarrented, or evil, or sad, or uncalled for, or anything.
> 2. Whats that tell you?
> 3. But this may be the first time that Muslims in Egypt have stood up for whats right, perhaps to protect that free money flow coming from USA that keeps them afloat, I wonder.
> 4. You are aware that these Muslims who acted as human shields are outside the Muslim teachings, which makes them all targets.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


CWS, 

You are, without question, correct.

And, I second you on your  very valid speculations.

Thanks.


----------



## Jos

> Egypt's general prosecutor on Monday opened probe on former Interior Minister Habib el-Adly's reported role in the New Year's Eve bombing of al-Qiddissin Church in Alexandria in which 24 people were killed, an Egyptian lawyer told Al Arabiya.
> 
> Laywer Ramzi Mamdouh said he had presented a proclamation to Egyptian prosecutor Abd al-Majid Mahmud to investigate news media reports suggesting that the former interior ministry had masterminded the deadly church attack with the intent to blame it on Islamists, escalate government crackdown on them, and gain increased western support for the regime.


http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2011/02/07/136723.html


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Main reason *arab spring* took place there.
2. Turmoil breeds turmoil.
3. Evil breeds evil.
4. I see toppled arab countries, thrown into the pit of turmoil, death and shaky ground.
5. All across the arab shit holes.
6. 

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------

